# Φράσεις που μας τη σπάνε



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

(Το «σπάνε» χωρίς εισαγωγικά, γιατί περνάει κι ο Τιπούκειτος...)

Από τη σημερινή στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη στην «Ε»:

ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΕΣ στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης στην Αγγλία συνέταξαν έναν μακρύ κατάλογο με τις «πιο εκνευριστικές φράσεις» που χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Αρκετές από αυτές έχουν εισβάλει και στα δικά μας γλωσσικά σύνορα. Στην κορυφή του καταλόγου είναι η φράση «στο τέλος της ημέρας» (at the end of the day), η οποία στη δική μας γλώσσα ίσως αποδίδεται καλύτερα με τη φράση «σε τελική ανάλυση», που, ευτυχώς, δεν έχει ακόμα γίνει ψωμοτύρι. Στη δεύτερη θέση των πιο εκνευριστικών φράσεων είναι το «fairly unique», που μεταφράζεται ως «σχετικά μοναδικό», και είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό ανάμεσα στους μαθητές και στις μαθήτριες. Το «εγώ προσωπικά», που χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον και εδώ στην Ελλάδα και που ο Τζον Χάμφριζ, παρουσιαστής της δημοφιλούς ενημερωτικής εκπομπής «Today» στο 4ο πρόγραμμα ραδιοφωνίας του BBC περιέγραψε κάποτε ως «το γλωσσικό αντίστοιχο του να τρως πατατάκια με ρύζι», έρχεται πανηγυρικά στην τρίτη θέση. Στην πρώτη δεκάδα φιγουράρουν ακόμα οι φράσεις «με όλο τον σεβασμό», «το απόλυτο ή η απόλυτη...» (και ακολουθούν διάφορα ουσιαστικά, όπως «απόλαυση», «παγωτό», «ηδονή» κ.λπ.).

ΕΝΑΣ παρόμοιος κατάλογος, ελληνικών εκνευριστικών φράσεων, είναι βέβαιον ότι θα συντασσόταν εύκολα και χορταστικά, με φράσεις που έχουν επικρατήσει στον λεγόμενο «τηλεοπτικό λόγο». Τέτοιες, για παράδειγμα, είναι οι:


Θα μου επιτρέψετε να (και βάλτε μετά όποιο ρήμα θέλετε: «διαφωνήσω», «συμπληρώσω» κ.λπ.).
«Βάλτε μια άνω τελεία εδώ...».
«Βγαίνει στην κόντρα...» (χρησιμοποιείται από σπορκάστερ όταν μια ομάδα αντεπιτίθεται).
«Το μαχαίρι να φτάσει στο κόκκαλο».
«Έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη».
«Θρασύτατοι οι ληστές, διέφυγαν...».
«Θύελλα διαμαρτυριών ξεσήκωσε (η δήλωση, η ενέργεια, η απόφαση κ.λπ.)».
«Δεν υπάρχει αυτό...» (Όταν θέλουν να πουν πως κάτι είναι απίστευτο).
«τύπου...» («έπινε αλκοόλ τύπου...»).
«Το 'χεις, το 'χεις...».

ΥΓ.: Ας τον μεγαλώσουμε τον «δικό μας κατάλογο», με τις πιο εκνευριστικές ελληνικές εκφράσεις. Δεκτές, στο e-mail της στήλης, οι δικές σας «εισφορές».

Η αγγλική μελέτη στις σελίδες της Daily Telegraph:

The top ten most irritating phrases:

1 - At the end of the day
2 - Fairly unique
3 - I personally
4 - At this moment in time
5 - With all due respect
6 - Absolutely
7 - It's a nightmare
8 - Shouldn't of
9 - 24/7
10 - It's not rocket science


----------



## Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

... γροθιά στο μαχαίρι (ugh...)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2008)

Θα συνεισφέρω εδώ:
«Έχω βιώσει καταστάσεις», μου τη σπάει, μου τη σπάει, μου τη σπάει.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

Μου φαίνεται εντελώς «ξύλινο» το τηλεοπτικό «*Να* καλησπερίσουμε τον κ.Τάδε». Άμα θες να το κάνεις, κάνε το χρυσή μου...

Μπορώ να γράψω όχι φράση, αλλά χειρονομία; Μου τη σπάνε αφόρητα τα νοητά εισαγωγικά, ξέρετε εκείνη η εντελώς αμερικάνικη χειρονομία με τα δαχτυλάκια που κλείνουν τάχα μου την λέξη που λες σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## Aeliane (Nov 19, 2008)

Για σκηνές καταστροφής: "κρανίου τόπος" και "σαν βομβαρδισμένο τοπίο"


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 19, 2008)

Κατάθεση ψυχής. 
Ασκώ λειτούργημα.


----------



## Drakoulaki (Nov 19, 2008)

γειτονιά των Αγγέλων


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

"σε βάθος χρόνου"
"το 'χεις, το'χεις"

Το αστείο είναι ότι το "at the end of the day" είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου Αγγλικές φράσεις! ΛΟΛ.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 19, 2008)

Εμένα μου τη δίνουν πολύ κάτι καθαρευουσανιές, όπως τα "εξ απαλών ονύχων" και "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ", που φυτρώνουν για εντυπωσιασμό εκεί όπου δεν τις σπέρνουν (και το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να προδίδουν την αγωνία του ομιλητή να δείξει ντε και καλά ότι έχει επίπεδο). Σε μεταδόσεις αγώνων μπάσκετ ακούς π.χ. σε κάθε δυνατή ευκαιρία φράσεις όπως "η νίκη είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ για την εθνική μας σήμερα". Σε μεταδόσεις μπάσκετ βέβαια ακούς και πολλά άλλα ωραία, για τα οποία κάποια στιγμή θα ανοίξω νήμα

Το τηλεοπτικό κλισέ όμως που με πεθαίνει είναι οι φράσεις "η γέννηση του θεανθρώπου" , "η ανάσταση του θεανθρώπου" κλπ. Κάθε Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα ακούς δημοσιογράφους οι οποίοι τις υπόλοιπες μέρες του χρόνου πασχίζουν να φανούν σοβαροί και αντικειμενικοί να χρησιμοποιούν φράσεις όπως "Πλήθος πιστών προσήλθε στους ιερούς ναούς για να γιορτάσει το χαρμόσυνο γεγονός της Ανάστασης του Θεανθρώπου". Παλιά με ενοχλούσε, τώρα μου φαίνεται απόλυτα σουρρεαλιστικό.


----------



## andy (Nov 19, 2008)

"δδδδδεν υπάααααρχει (αυτό το πράγμα/το άτομο/το τυρί γκούντα ολλανδίας)..."

Από τις πιο ηλίθιες εκφράσεις που τις λένε όοοοοολοι, μα όλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2008)

Μια και θίξαμε τους θεανθρώπους, εμένα μού τη δίνει αφάνταστα το "Εκοιμήθη", "ο μακαριστός".

Και να μην ξεχάσουμε και την "πύρινη λαίλαπα".


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 19, 2008)

Κατάρρευσε σαν χάρτινος πύργος.
Όλα στο φως! (Και πολύ apocalyptic!)

Έχω την αίσθηση όμως ότι στο τέλος θα καταρτίσουμε λίστα δημοσιογραφικών κλισέ (που μας τη σπάνε).



Elsa said:


> Μου τη σπάνε αφόρητα τα νοητά εισαγωγικά, ξέρετε εκείνη η εντελώς αμερικάνικη χειρονομία με τα δαχτυλάκια που κλείνουν τάχα μου την λέξη που λες σε εισαγωγικά.


Ελσάκι, αφιερωμένο!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

Το τι γέλιο είχα κάνει όταν είχα πρωτοδεί αυτό το επεισόδιο δε λέγεται! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Σουρπού!


----------



## danae (Nov 19, 2008)

"Θέλω να ελπίζω". Ελπίζεις ή δεν ελπίζεις, τέλος πάντων;

Και αυτό που λέει το drakoulaki, η "γειτονιά των αγγέλων".


----------



## Elsa (Nov 19, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Εμένα μου τη δίνουν πολύ κάτι καθαρευουσανιές, όπως τα "εξ απαλών ονύχων" και "εκ των ων ουκ άνευ", που φυτρώνουν για εντυπωσιασμό εκεί όπου δεν τις σπέρνουν (και το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να προδίδουν την αγωνία του ομιλητή να δείξει ντε και καλά ότι έχει επίπεδο).


Μου θύμισες εκείνο το εντελώς ξεφτιλισμένο πια «μακράν», σε φράσεις όπως «ο Καραγκιοζίδης είναι _μακράν_ ο καλύτερος σέντερ-φορ του Αστέρα Κάτω Μαγουλιανής»


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 20, 2008)

διακύβευμα
θετική/αρνητική αύρα
υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες των πυροσβεστών 
κάνω τσιγάρο
είναι όλα τα λεφτά


----------



## diceman (Nov 20, 2008)

Το Τοπ-3 μου:

1. Είναι μόλις Χ μηνών και έχει προλάβει να δει τη φρίκη αυτού του κόσμου στα αθώα μάτια του.

2. Εικόνες βιβλικής καταστροφής.

3. Είναι πρωτοφανές... («Πρωτοφανή επεισόδια», «πρωτοφανείς βροχοπτώσεις» κ.λπ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2008)

Επίσης:
Ραγδαίες εξελίξεις. 
Ενώ μιλάνε για γεγονότα που έχουν συμβεί και έχουν αναφερθεί στις ειδήσεις από μέρες.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2008)

Η καραμέλα του «βιώνω»:
_Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο άντρας αυτός - που έχει Ήλιο στον Τοξότη - *βιώνει τον Ήλιο του* με μεγαλύτερη "ενάργεια", τον "διαπερνά" και συνειδητοποιεί καλύτερα τα αιτήματα του, τα οποία εκφράζει τελικά πιο καθαρά και συγκροτημένα σε εξωτερικό επίπεδο. Εσύ πάλι σαν γυναίκα (κυριαρχούμενη δηλαδή από τη θηλυκή πολικότητα) *βιώνεις τον δικό σου Ήλιο* κάπως "μουδιασμένα", με μικρότερη "ενάργεια" από ότι *τον βιώνει ένας άντρας*, επομένως σπαταλάς πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια απλά και μόνο για να προσδιορίσεις και να ξεκαθαρίσεις τα αιτήματα του Ήλιου σου, εκεί που τα αιτήματα αυτά ο σύντροφος σου τα βλέπει πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρα! _
ή
_Προσοχή, δεν εννοώ όταν βιώνω κάτι, αλλά όταν βιώνω ότι βιώνω, όταν βιώνω ότι σκέφτομαι, όταν βιώνω ότι αισθάνομαι, μέσα στον κόσμο. Εδώ και τώρα. Όταν βιώνω το παρόν. _

Σκέψου να έρθει μετά ο αυτόματος διορθωτής και να βάλει ένα δέλτα μετά από το γιώτα!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2008)

Αν είναι να συνοψίσουμε δημοσιογραφικά κλισέ, ο Αντένα πρώτος και ακολουθείται κατά πόδας από το Σταρ. Βλέπεις ειδήσεις και νομίζεις ότι όπου να 'ναι θα πεταχτεί ο Γιάγκος Δράκος να βγάλει λογύδριο για τις αδικίες της ζωής.

Ξέχασα την αηδιαστική αηδία, το _αγαπάω _στη θέση του _μου αρέσει _και μάλιστα χωρίς άρθρο: «Αγαπάω Άννα Βίση». Μπλιχ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2008)

Βλέπω οτι το _βιώνω_ το έχει περιλάβει ο Α. Παππάς, χρόνια πριν, σε άρθρο του στο «Βήμα», με τίτλο «Βιώνοντας τη χημεία».


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 20, 2008)

Και φυσικά "καζάνι που βράζει θυμίζει η Μέση Ανατολή", "το ξέφρενο ράλι των τιμών του πετρελαίου" και η "βουτιά των διεθνών χρηματαγορών". 

Αυτά από Μέγκα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2008)

Κλισέ είναι και το "εισπράττω", τι εισέπραξες από αυτό, πώς το εισπράττεις αυτό κτλ.


----------



## curry (Nov 20, 2008)

Προσωπικά είχα φρίξει με την "αποδόμηση", το "αποδομώ" και τέτοια. Μιλάμε για την καραμέλα! Πλέον, το συνήθισα όπως τόσα άλλα κλισέ...


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 20, 2008)

Οι επιστολές που ξεκινούν με "θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε". Θα θέλατε αλλά ντρέπεστε; Δεν έχετε το θάρρος να γράψετε "Σας ενημερώνουμε";

Η χρήση του "νιώθω" όπως εδώ και εδώ.

"Και τι γυρνάει και μου λέει;" "Και γυρνάω και του λέω..." "Και γύρισε και μου είπε..."


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 20, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> "Και τι γυρνάει και μου λέει;" "Και γυρνάω και του λέω..." "Και γύρισε και μου είπε..."



Χμμμ... στις περιπτώσεις που πράγματι κάποιος γυρνάει και σου λέει κάτι, εσύ τι ακριβώς λες;


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 20, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Η χρήση του "νιώθω" όπως εδώ και εδώ.


 Ναι, αλλά μας δίνει το φοβερό "άνιωθος"!
 
Αυτά τα "θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω", "θέλω να ελπίζω" κ.λπ. σπαστικά δε λέω, αλλά είναι τύποι ευγενείας που υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες γλώσσες, έτσι δεν είναι; Με κάτι τέτοια δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνει το ρέτζιστερ άλλωστε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 20, 2008)

Surprisa said:


> Και φυσικά "καζάνι που βράζει θυμίζει η Μέση Ανατολή", "το ξέφρενο ράλι των τιμών του πετρελαίου" και η "βουτιά των διεθνών χρηματαγορών".
> 
> Αυτά από Μέγκα.


Μετά πώς να μην πάει " στα ύψη η γαλοπούλα, το κατσικάκι, το αρνάκι";


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 20, 2008)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μετά πώς να μην πάει " στα ύψη η γαλοπούλα, το κατσικάκι, το αρνάκι";


Σας παρακαλώ, ο οβελίας, ο οβελίας!


----------



## diceman (Nov 20, 2008)

Βάλτε μια άνω τελεία, βρε παιδιά!


----------



## danae (Nov 20, 2008)

diceman said:


> Βάλτε μια άνω τελεία, βρε παιδιά!



  Αυτό είναι ΤΟ δημοσιογραφικό κλισέ! "Μακράν"! ;)


----------



## Philip (Nov 21, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> "Και τι γυρνάει και μου λέει;" "Και γυρνάω και του λέω..." "Και γύρισε και μου είπε..."



Ενδιαφέρον, γιατί και στα αγγλικά είναι πολύ συνηθισμένες φράσεις στον προφορικό λόγο: - "so I turn round and I say to him*, I say ...." "she turns round and says" - πολλές φορές στον ενεστώτα, ακόμα και όταν η αναφορά είναι στο παρελθόν. Ποιος το πήρε από ποιόν; Ή μήπως είναι κοινό φαινόμενο; 

*Επίσης, επί το λαϊκότερον, I turns round and says ... (Βλ. σαπουνόπερες)


----------



## efi (Nov 21, 2008)

Μου τη σπάει όταν ακούω τα παρακάτω:
''Το παιδικό κορμάκι του/ η παιδική ψυχούλα του'' κτλ (μα δε βαρεθήκατε να απευθύνεστε σε γιαγιάδες και παιδεραστές;)
''Τα αθώα μάτια του'' (Ενώ τα δικά μου, ας πούμε, είναι ένοχα)
''Σας καταλαβαίνω'' (και... Σας αγαπώ!!!)
''Προς θεού!'' (Ποιανού; Του δικού μου ή του δικού σου; Ή μήπως ''της θειας μου'' και των λοιπών συγγενών;)

Και το χειρότερο όλων, το σπαστικό των σπαστικών:

''Τη δουλειά μας κάνουμε'' (Ενώ εμείς είμαστε οι μακάκες που σας εμποδίζουμε)


----------



## sopherina (Nov 21, 2008)

Τελικά εδώ λέμε μόνο τα δημοσιογραφικά αηδιαστικά κλισέ; Γιατί εχώ πρόχειρη την απόλυτη (ουπς, το 'πα) κλισεδιά των καλλιτεχνών νυχτερινών κέντρων:
"Είμαστε ένα πολύ *νεανικό σχήμα*. Περνάμε καλά και *αυτό βγαίνει προς τα έξω*". 
ΜΠΛΙΑΧ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 21, 2008)

Ξέχασα το καλυτερότερο. "Έκανε μια στροφή στην καριέρα του." 
(Καρμανιόλα η καριέρα. Ουπς, κι άλλο κλισέ.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2008)

Στροφή 180 μοιρών έκανε στην καριέρα του;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

"Οι μικροί μας φίλοι", όταν αναφέρονται σε σκυλάκια, γατάκια, καρδερίνες...


----------



## sopherina (Nov 21, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Ξέχασα το καλυτερότερο. "Έκανε μια στροφή στην καριέρα του."
> (Καρμανιόλα η καριέρα. Ουπς, κι άλλο κλισέ.)



Γιατί, τη "στροφή στην ποιότητα" πού την πας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Ανταπόκριση είχε και ο Χ.Μ. στο ιμέιλ (στην ηλεδιεύθυνση) της στήλης του. Γράφει σήμερα:

*Οι φράσεις που μας «τη σπάνε» (συγγνώμη! που μας εκνευρίζουν...)*

Στο αυριανό μας φύλλο, του Σαββάτου, η (πλούσια, χάρη και στη δική σας, των αναγνωστών, συνδρομή) παρουσίαση των φράσεων που μας εκνευρίζουν, όπως το «έλα ρε, ...», «εγώ προσωπικά...», «καλά, απίστευτο ε...», και άλλες πολλές, που μολύνουν το καθημερινό μας λεξιλόγιο και έχουν αλλάξει τη μορφή αυτού που ονομάζουμε «επικοινωνία». Μεγάλος χορηγός αυτής της «εκστρατείας» μας είναι τα ΜΜΕ, ιδίως τα ηλεκτρονικά, που έχουν εμπλουτίσει σε απίθανο βαθμό αυτή μας τη λίστα. Ενδεικτικά: «Σοκ προκάλεσε». «Άνθρωπος της διπλανής πόρτας». «Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς». «Σπάνε τη σιωπή τους». «Ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι της οργής». «Έφτασαν στην πηγή, αλλά νερό δεν ήπιαν». Ες αύριον...​


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 21, 2008)

Τάιμ άουτ: ας ανασυνταχθούμε.

Από τα όσα μέχρι στιγμής διαβάζω, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι οι "φράσεις που μας τη σπάνε" χωρίζονται σε τρεις μεγάλες κατηγορίες: 

α) φράσεις που υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν, και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα ταίριαζαν απόλυτα, αλλά τις έχουμε σιχαθεί εξαιτίας της κατάχρησής τους (βλέπε "πήγαν στην πηγή και νερό δεν ήπιαν")
β) φράσεις που δημιουργήθηκαν επειδή κάποιοι τράβηξαν κάποια πράγματα απ' τα μαλλιά (και φυσικά τις σιχαθήκαμε λόγω υπερβολικής χρήσης) (βλέπε "σπάνε τη σιωπή τους" κ.α.)
και
γ) εμετικά τερατουργήματα τύπου "κατάθεση ψυχής" που εξαρχής εφευρέθηκαν για να εξυπηρετήσουν συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς.


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 21, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> "Οι μικροί μας φίλοι", όταν αναφέρονται σε σκυλάκια, γατάκια, καρδερίνες...


Βρε, αυτό είναι όταν αναφέρονται σε παιδάκια. Για σκυλάκια, γατάκια, καρδερίνες έχουμε τους "τετράποδους φίλους μας".


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 21, 2008)

Surprisa said:


> Βρε, αυτό είναι όταν αναφέρονται σε παιδάκια. Για σκυλάκια, γατάκια, καρδερίνες έχουμε τους "τετράποδους φίλους μας".



Σίγουρα; http://www.zortal.gr/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=421615


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2008)

Surprisa said:


> Για σκυλάκια, γατάκια, καρδερίνες έχουμε τους "τετράποδους φίλους μας".


Μην την παρεξηγείς. Είναι από τα μεταλλαγμένα που τους ταΐζουν εκεί που διαμένει.


----------



## mariposa (Nov 22, 2008)

Όταν αποχαιρετούσαμε φίλους λέγαμε "θα τα πούμε", μετά από κάποια χρόνια αντικαταστάθηκε από το συντομότερο "τα λέμε". Τώρα ακούς από παντού, αντί για αποχαιρετισμό, "...μιλάμε", που συχνά συνοδεύεται με μια κίνηση του χεριού με τεντωμένο αντίχειρα στο αυτί, που υποδηλώνει ότι θα μιλάτε στο τηλέφωνο, θα κρατήσετε στενή επαφή, θα "τα πείτε μεσ' στη βδομάδα", ενώ κάνεις να ξαναδείς το συγκεκριμένο άτομο 2 μήνες μετά, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Nov 22, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι δεν αναφέρθηκαν δύο αηδέστατα δημοσιογραφικά κλισέ, το «καρέ καρέ» και ο «Μολώχ της ασφάλτου». (Υ.Γ. Τώρα μου ήρθε φλασιά και ένα τρίτο, η μάστιγα των ναρκωτικών).


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Ορίστε και το σαββατιάτικο κείμενο του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη με τη δική του συλλογή φράσεων που τη σπάνε στους αναγνώστες της στήλης του:

*Φράσεις που... σκοτώνουν!*

ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ τη σύνταξη, από ομάδα ερευνητών του Τμήματος Γλωσσολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης, στην Αγγλία, ενός εκτενούς, όπως τελικά προέκυψε, καταλόγου με «τις φράσεις που μας εκνευρίζουν», είπαμε και εμείς, χωρίς, εννοείται «επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο», να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι παρεμφερές, απευθυνόμενοι στους αναγνώστες μας οι οποίοι, πράγματι, μας έδωσαν πλούσιο υλικό. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτό, θα παρουσιάσουμε σήμερα και, εάν χρειαστεί, θα συνεχίσουμε άλλη μέρα.

ΜΙΛΑΜΕ, λοιπόν, για «φράσεις που μας εκνευρίζουν». Μεμονωμένα, αρκετές από αυτές, είναι «μια χαρά φράσεις», και καθ' όλα αποδεκτές. Ο τρόπος, όμως, που χρησιμοποιούνται (το ύφος, για παράδειγμα, με το οποίο λέγονται), είναι αυτός που τις καθιστά εκνευριστικές. Τόσο, μάλιστα, που, όπως μας έγραψαν πολλοί αναγνώστες μας, όπως χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Πέτρος Νικολαΐδης από τη Νίκαια, «σού 'ρχεται καμιά φορά, αυτόν που τη λέει, να αρχίσεις να τον βαράς ώσπου να τον φυτέψεις». Μια τέτοια φράση (που είναι «μια χαρά» από μόνη της, αλλά σου σπάει τα νεύρα με τον τρόπο που λέγεται), είναι η «να 'στε καλά». Φράση, που ευδοκιμεί ιδιαίτερα, και αυτή, στις «ελαφρές» εκπομπές της τηλεόρασης - αυτές που καταγίνονται, κυρίως, με το λεγόμενο «λάιφ-στάιλ», επίσης αποκρουστική έκφραση και αυτή!

ΙΣΗΣ «ισχύος» εκνευρισμό προκαλεί και η... έκφραση «απλά». Μία μόνο λέξη, θαυμάσια κατά τα άλλα, όμως έτσι όπως «εκτοξεύεται» για ψύλλου πήδημα, καθίσταται άκρως επικίνδυνη. Για τα νεύρα μας. Παρόμοια, δυσμενή επίπτωση για την υγεία μας έχει η κατάχρηση μιας άλλης, «μόνης» λέξης. Της «κυριολεκτικά». Και έπεται, με ανάλογο βαθμό επικινδυνότητας και η λέξη «απόλυτος», σε όλα τα γένη. Είναι η αγαπημένη λέξη της διαφημιστικής αγοράς και των φωστήρων του μάρκετινγκ. «Το απόλυτο αυτοκίνητο», με «την απόλυτη τεχνολογία», για «την απόλυτη απόλαυση» και, βεβαίως, για το απόλυτο «σπάσιμο» των νεύρων μας.

ΣΤΗΝ τηλεοπτική «γλωσσολογική ζούγκλα», ύστερα από όλα αυτά, και άλλα πολλά που θα δούμε στις συνέχειες αυτής της μικρής «έρευνας», πώς να μην ευδοκιμήσει μια άλλη εκνευριστική φράση, όπως η «έχω μια χάλια ψυχολογία», που συνήθως εκστομίζεται από τηλεοπτικούς αστέρες, που όντως χρήζουν κάποιας ψυχολογικής επιδιόρθωσης, αλλά δεν το ξέρουν. Όταν λένε πως έχουν «μια χάλια ψυχολογία», συνήθως εννοούν ότι έχει καιρό να ασχοληθεί η δημοσιότης μαζί τους. Είναι αυτό που λέμε «εμμέσως πλην σαφώς», που επίσης βρίσκεται πολύ ψηλά στην κατάταξη των φράσεων (δημοσιογραφικής υπεργολαβίας!) που μας εκνευρίζουν.

Η ΦΡΑΣΗ «δεν το πιστεύω», ψωμοτύρι πια στα στόματα ολωνών, έχει χάσει το νόημα για το οποίο... προορίζεται, και που είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένο με το στοιχείο της πραγματικής έκπληξης. Όπως χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να αντικαθιστά άλλες φράσεις όπως «τι μας λες;» (με έκπληξη, ή και απαξιωτικά), «πολύ βαρετό» (εάν θέλεις να απαλλαγείς από κάποιον αλλά δεν θέλεις και να τον προσβάλεις), ή «πόσο μαλάκας μπορεί να είσαι;» (εάν θέλεις και να απαλλαγείς από αυτόν, και να τον προσβάλεις). «Έχω την αίσθηση» (άλλη φράση-δολοφόνος και αυτή), όμως, πως είναι τόσες πολλές τελικά αυτές οι εκνευριστικές φράσεις, που θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε και την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα. Όπως θα 'λεγε και ο παρουσιαστής, «δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο, πρέπει να κλείσουμε. Να 'στε καλά».

Υ.Γ.: Μωρέ, δεν πας στον διάολο!​
Τώρα (λέω εγώ) γιατί να μας εκνευρίζει το «να 'στε καλά», δυσκολεύομαι να το καταλάβω. Εμένα, απ' όλα τα παραπάνω, με εκνευρίζει το «κυριολεκτικά» όταν χρησιμοποιείται (σχεδόν πάντοτε πια) παρέα με μια μεταφορική και καθόλου κυριολεκτική διατύπωση. Κυριολεκτικά με διαλύει...


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Κουτσομπολιστικο-δημοσιογραφική φράση που μου τη σπάει -(κυριολεκτικά ):

"Ανέβηκε τα σκαλιά της εκκλησίας" -έλεος!

Φράση που λένε φίλοι ή γνωστοί μεταξύ τους:
"Καλά να περνάς". Ίσως χειρότερη από το "τα λέμε".


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εμένα, απ' όλα τα παραπάνω, με εκνευρίζει το «κυριολεκτικά» όταν χρησιμοποιείται (σχεδόν πάντοτε πια) παρέα με μια μεταφορική και καθόλου κυριολεκτική διατύπωση. Κυριολεκτικά με διαλύει...


Ναι, ρε παιδιά, το "κυριολεκτικά" πώς το ξεχάσαμε; Χαλαρά το πιο ενοχλητικό και κατακρεουργημένο απ'όλα. Δεν υπάρχει δελτίο ειδήσεων όπου να μην ακούγεται τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές και ούτε μία χρησιμοποιημένο σωστά (π.χ. κυριολεκτικά ξεσήκωσε θύελλα αντιδράσεων!). Κυριολεκτικά με βγάζει απ'τα ρούχα μου! 
Έχω και καταγγελία να κάνω. Νούμερο ένα καταχραστής στο δελτίο του Μέγκα: Γιώργος Οικονόμου δαγκωτό.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Α, επίσης, δεν είναι φράση αλλά τύπος Sms (και τώρα με τις γιορτές θα το ξαναδούμε όλοι στα κινητά μας):
"2008 ευχές για τη καινούργια χρονιά", φέτος 2009 εννοείται!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Ε, μια και ανέφερες τα sms, εμένα μου τη δίνουν όλες οι τυποποιημένες ευχές-ποιηματάκια που προωθούνται μέσω κινητών!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Nov 23, 2008)

Μας έχουν αλλάξει τα φώτα με το "παίρνω/δίνω το πράσινο φως", "κακά τα ψέματα".
Και στα αθλητικά, πριν την επερχόμενη πεντάρα, δηλώσεις αυτοπεποίθησης "θα κοιτάξουμε τον αντίπαλο στα μάτια".


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2008)

Μιλώντας για κλισέ, δεν πρόσεξα αν έχουμε βάλει το "ύφος και το ήθος" (είναι λίγο παλιό βέβαια).
Να αναλάβει ο συνονόματος να τα σουμάρει και να τα στείλει στον ΧρΜιχ. να κάνουμε και ρεκλάμα (εμμέσως πλην σαφώς) στο φόρουμ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2008)

Και για να αλλάξουμε τομέα, μου τη σπάει αφόρητα ο γελοίος αγγλισμός με τον οποίο αποδίδεται το "little black dress" -- που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξεφυλλίσεις γυναικείο περιοδικό και να μην τον συναντήσεις.

Γιατί να φορέσω *μικρό μαύρο φόρεμα*, παρακαλώ; Μήπως φοράω ποτέ και *μεγάλο μαύρο φόρεμα*; Ή μεγάλο κόκκινο φόρεμα; Έτσι μιλάνε στη ζωή τους αυτές οι κυρίες-δημοσιογράφοι των περιοδικών;

"Σήμερα λέω να φορέσω ένα_ μικρό πράσινο φόρεμα_."
"Όχι, χρυσή μου. Δεν σου πάει το _μικρό πράσινο_. Να βάλεις ένα _μεγάλο μπλε φόρεμα_."

Χάθηκε να πουν το "απλό μαύρο φόρεμα ή φορεματάκι"; Γιατί αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσε η καημένη η Κοκό.

The "little black dress" is considered essential to a complete wardrobe by many women and fashion observers, who believe it a "rule of fashion" that every woman should own a *simple*, elegant black dress that can be dressed up or down depending on the occasion.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

_Καλημέρα σας και καλήν εβδομάδα. (Αυτό το «Καλημέρα σας» το βλέπω να μπαίνει στα εκνευριστικά κλισέ.)_

Αυτό εδώ το αποπάνω μήπως πρέπει να το βάλουμε σε κάποια άλλη κατηγορία, στα λάθη ίσως; Γιατί, για εσάς, κυρίες μου, αυτό μπορεί να είναι αφόρητο κλισέ, αλλά για μας, τους άντρες, είναι αφόρετο, άγνωστος όρος.

Φράση που μου τη σπάει: _Για εσάς, κυρίες μου._


----------



## Surprisa (Nov 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> _
> _ Φράση που μου τη σπάει: _Για εσάς, κυρίες μου._


[Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!] Αυτό πάλι γιατί σου τη σπάει; Μήπως να ποινικοποιήσουμε και το κλασσικό "Δικό σας!" (συνοδεύεται με γενναιόδωρη έκταση βραχίονα-που- καταλήγει-σε-μικρόφωνο προς έκπληκτο κοινό που κατά κανόνα δεν ξέρει τα λόγια); Ε, μην τα ισοπεδώσουμε και όλα πια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

Σήμερα η συλλογή έχει ποδοσφαιρικά:

*(Εκνευριστικές Φράσεις Νο 3)*

ΗΜΕΡΑ του ποδοσφαίρου η χθεσινή -εκεί κι αν πάνε σύννεφο οι φράσεις-κλισέ που μπορούν και αυτές, εύκολα και... με την αξία τους, να προστεθούν στον κατάλογο των εκνευριστικών φράσεων, στον οποίο συνεισφέρουν, πράγματι με πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό e-mails, οι αναγνώστες μας. Ιδού λοιπόν, κατ' αρχάς σήμερα, του ποδοσφαίρου τα εκνευριστικά:

«Στην επανάληψη του αγώνα...» (εννοούν το β' ημίχρονο).
«Η μπάλα καταλήγει απελπιστικά άουτ».
«Ένα γκολ πέρα από κάθε φαντασία». (Ακούγεται συνεχώς, μέχρι σπασίματος νεύρων, και στην τελευταία τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση του ΟΠΑΠ.)
«Δεν διεκδικεί δάφνες ποιότητας το ματς». (Ζω για τη στιγμή που θα ακούσω για ένα ματς ότι είναι υποψήφιο για δάφνες ποιότητας, μας γράφει ο αναγνώστης μας κ. Θωμάς Παπαλιάγκας.)
«Έφτασε στην πηγή, μα νερό δεν ήπιε». (Λέγεται συνήθως για ομάδες που φτάνουν πολύ κοντά στη νίκη, αλλά τελικά δεν καταφέρνουν να την πάρουν.)
«Την κοίταξε στα μάτια». (Δηλαδή, στάθηκε στο ύψος της. Δεν φοβήθηκε τον αντίπαλο. Είναι η αγαπημένη φράση όσων έχουν το σύνδρομο του μικρού.)
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ακόμη από τους αναγνώστες μας:

«Επέτρεψέ μου να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου». (Χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως σε συνεντεύξεις όπου ο δημοσιογράφος / παρουσιαστής συνήθως έχει γλείψει πατόκορφα τον συνεντευξιαζόμενο.)
«Είναι θεά». (Φράση unisex!)
«Σωστό κι αυτό...».
«Στην τελική». (Ξεχάστε την ευθεία. Για ανάλυση μιλάει ο μεγάλος.)
«Διασταύρωσαν τα ξίφη τους».
«Για να είμαι ειλικρινής». (Γιατί να μην είσαι, μεγάλε;)
«Είμαι πολύ ειλικρινής». (Αλαφροΐσκιωτος/η «επώνυμος/η», απαντώντας στην ερώτηση «ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο ελάττωμά σας;».)
«Η χώρα που γέννησε τον πολιτισμό».
[Συνεχίζεται παρακάτω]​
Πολύ θα ήθελα να ρίξω στην πυρά εκείνο το «Επέτρεψέ μου».


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

[Συνέχεια από τη σημερινή στήλη του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη]

*«Εμένα μου λες...»*

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ συνεισφορά στη στήλη, απρόσμενη και καλοδεχούμενη, ας ήρθε μέσα από τις σελίδες ενός μικρού βιβλίου, που έχει τίτλο «Εμένα μου λες...», μόλις κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις «Καστανιώτη» και γράφτηκε από τον δικό μας Δημήτρη Γκιώνη, επί χρόνια υπεύθυνο των πολιτιστικών μας σελίδων. Σπαρταριστό (αν το δεις μόνο με χιούμορ), μελαγχολικό (αν το σκεφτείς πιο σοβαρά), το κεφάλαιο στο οποίο αναφέρεται στα όσα απίθανα ακούγονται σχεδόν καθημερινώς από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα ενημέρωσης. Ιδού ένα... απάνθισμα:

«Αποκλειστικό. Αποκαλυπτικό. Απίστευτο. Πρωτοφανές. Ένα θέμα που θα συζητηθεί. Άναυδη έμεινε η κοινή γνώμη. Ανάστατη. Άφωνη. Ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλας. Αγωνία για (οτιδήποτε). Θρίλερ. Έπεσαν από τα σύννεφα. Άνθρωπος της διπλανής πόρτας. Υπεράνω υποψίας. Με κομμένη την ανάσα. Σοκ προκάλεσε. Πάγωσαν. Δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους. Σκηνικό τρόμου. Πανικός. Χαμός. Συγκλονιστικές μαρτυρίες. Στο έλεος των κακοποιών. Οι ληστές διέφυγαν ανενόχλητοι. Η αστυνομία έχει εξαπολύσει ανθρωποκυνηγητό. Εξετάζονται όλα τα ενδεχόμενα. Το μαχαίρι στο κόκκαλο. Ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι της οργής. Ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα. Σε πύρινο κλοιό. Μετράνε τις πληγές τους. Άγιο είχε. Στη γειτονιά των αγγέλων. Δήλωση με πολλούς αποδέκτες. Ανοίγουν οι ασκοί. Ανέβηκαν οι τόνοι. Κορυφώνονται οι εκδηλώσεις. Με ιδιαίτερη λαμπρότητα. Άρωμα εκλογών».

ΥΓ.: Και το «καλύτερο» απ' όλα, που, εκτός από ανέκδοτο πολλές φορές, πάντα σου σπάει τα νεύρα: «Έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη»​


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στη γειτονιά των αγγέλων.


Εμετικό. Και ό,τι ήθελα να το καταθέσω.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και ό,τι ήθελα να το καταθέσω.



Όχι με την ψυχή σου ελπίζω...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2008)

Άσε, πρέπει να κόψω τις ειδήσεις...


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 24, 2008)

Με ξενίζει πάντα η επανάληψη του άρθρου πριν το όνομα και το επώνυμο του ατόμου στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο ομιλητής (ειδικά αν παρατίθενται πολλά ονόματα):
«Θυμάμαι μια φορά που είχανε έρθει να με βρούνε *ο* Γιάννης *ο* Παπαδόπουλος, *ο* Τάκης *ο* Γεωργόπουλος, *ο *Μήτσος *ο* Χλιάμπουρας και άλλοι πολλοί».


(κόλλησα τώρα: είχανε/είχαν ή είχε έρθει να με βρούνε/βρει; )


----------



## sarant (Nov 24, 2008)

Εννοείς από τα δελτία ειδήσεων ότι σε ξενίζει; Γιατί στον καθημερινό προφορικό λόγο θα με ξένιζε να _μην_ επαναλάβεις το άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Έπεσα κατά λάθος κατά καλή μου τύχη σε μια παλιά σελίδα του Βήματος, δέκα χρονώ και βάλε, που όμως ταιριάζει πολύ στο νήμα μας και φιλοξενεί ένα καλό μωσαϊκό απόψεων. Το αντιγράφω στο σύνολό του:

_Με χιουμοριστική βεβαίως διάθεση, ρωτήσαμε ανθρώπους του γραπτού λόγου να μας πουν ποιες λέξεις ή εκφράσεις αντιπαθούν. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, αν καταργούσαμε όποια λήμματα απωθούν, από το «ανώδυνο λεξικό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας» θα απέμενε μόνο το εξώφυλλο._

*Κάτια Αντωνοπούλου, συγγραφέας*

Ναι, έχω φακελώσει και εξορίσει στα Τάρταρα λέξεις και εκφράσεις που τόσο έχουν εξευτελιστεί ώστε μου προκαλούν έντονη απώθηση. Τη λέξη «συγκλονιστικός» από τότε που άκουσα να συνοδεύει συναγρίδες και φασολάδες («έφαγα μια συγκλονιστική συναγρίδα» ή «Μαρία μου, η φασολάδα σου είναι συγκλονιστική»). Τη λέξη «φανταστικός», που χρησιμοποιείται πλέον συλλήβδην επίσης για γεύματα, ανθρώπους, ζώα και φυτά, τη λέξη «κάποιος» («μου είπε κάποια πράγματα», «του είπα κάποια πράγματα και καταλήξαμε σε κάποια συμφωνία»). Σιχαίνομαι ιδιαίτερα τη λέξη «επώνυμος», λες και οι υπόλοιποι στερούνται επωνύμου, την οποία μάλιστα ακολουθεί στα ειδησεογραφικά δελτία εκείνο το άκρως υποτιμητικό «και πολύς απλός κόσμος». Με εκνευρίζει η λέξη «κουλτουριάρης» γιατί κατάντησε υβριστικό κάτι που έπρεπε να 'ναι επαινετικό, η λέξη «παραδοσιακός» («παραδοσιακή οικία», «παραδοσιακό ψωμί», «παραδοσιακή ταβέρνα», ακόμη και «παραδοσιακή ατμόσφαιρα»), η λέξη «εποικοδομητικός». Με θλίβει που δεν μπορώ πλέον να χρησιμοποιήσω την ωραία και ουσιαστική λέξη «βιώνω» από τότε που άρχισε να υπερκαταναλώνεται σε μύρια όσα από μύριους όσους. Βρίσκω γελοία την έκφραση «δεν με εκφράζει» ή «με εκφράζει» από σταρλέτες, τραγουδίστριες, γυμνάστριες κλπ. ­ π.χ., «η σεζόν που με εκφράζει είναι η άνοιξη», «αυτός ο ρόλος με εκφράζει», «η γυμναστική με εκφράζει» ­, άσε εκείνο το μυστηριώδες «τα 'χω καλά με τον εαυτό μου».

*Χάρης Βλαβιανός, ποιητής*

Σε γενικές γραμμές ισχύει το γνωστό «δεν υπάρχουν χυδαίες λέξεις, υπάρχουν χυδαίοι άνθρωποι». Ωστόσο στη γλώσσα μας συναντάμε λέξεις κακόηχες αφεαυτές και λέξεις άσχημες, λέξεις δηλαδή που δεν έχουν καταξιωθεί από τη χρήση τους. Μερικές λέξεις ευτελίζονται όταν χρησιμοποιούνται με λάθος τρόπο, όταν ο χρήστης δεν κατέχει την ακριβή τους σημασία, άλλες τις καθιστά γελοίες η ιδεολογική τους φόρτιση («μάζωξη», «ξωπέταγμα», «πισωγύρισμα», «βάζω το πρόβλημα» κλπ.). Πάντως, αν μπορώ να πω ότι απεχθάνομαι κάποιες λέξεις, αυτές ανήκουν σε μια νέα κατηγορία, κομματογενείς θα τις έλεγα, και έχουν για δεύτερο συνθετικό το -ποίηση («καθετοποίηση», «ελληνοποίηση», «ορθολογικοποίηση», «εθνοποίηση», «βιομηχανοποίηση», «μαζικοποίηση», «στεγανοποίηση», «δραχμοποίηση», «παγκοσμιοποίηση»).

*Νένη Ευθυμιάδη, συγγραφέας*

Αντιπαθώ όλα τα υποκοριστικά («δρομάκι», «συνταξούλα», «καφεδάκι», «γριούλα»)· όλες τις παροιμίες («η καλή μέρα απ' το πρωί φαίνεται», «όσα φέρνει η ώρα δεν τα φέρνει ο χρόνος») γιατί περιέχουν αδικαιολόγητη γενίκευση και πολύ λαϊκισμό· όλες τις εκφράσεις γύρω από κάποια έννοια της οικογένειας («οικογενειάρχης», «κοίτα το σπίτι σου», «σπιτικό», «φτιάχνω τη ζωή μου»)· όλες τις εκφράσεις που λένε την καλλιτεχνική παραγωγή «δημιουργία» και τον καλλιτέχνη «δημιουργό» γιατί παριστάνουν τον καλλιτέχνη κατ' εικόνα και ομοίωση του Θεού και είναι βαρύγδουπες. Θεωρώ όμως ότι, αν γραφόταν ένα βιβλίο με όλες τις λέξεις που δεν μου αρέσουν ­ και είναι πάρα πολλές ­, θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο.

*Χρήστος Χωμενίδης, συγγραφέας*

Με απωθεί το «παντρεύω» σε μεταφορική χρήση («παντρεύει την ωραία θέα με την κλασική μουσική»)· οι ευφημιστικές εκφράσεις για τον θάνατο ­ «έφυγε», «κοιμήθηκε», «αναπαύτηκε», «έχασε τη ζωή του» (γιατί σου μένει η εντύπωση ότι θα την ξαναβρεί)· οι κουλτουριάρικες επωνυμίες μαγαζιών ­ όπως το κομμωτήριο «Μαλλιά Κουβάρια» και γενικώς τα ευφυολογήματα στους τίτλους και στις επωνυμίες· όλη η ξύλινη γλώσσα, όπως τα επιρρήματα που αποκτούν την κατάληξη «α» ­ «απόλυτα», «κάθετα».

*Αλέξανδρος Ασωνίτης, συγγραφέας*

Με ενοχλούν λέξεις και εκφράσεις της δημοτικής ­ όπως «αποδείχνει», «απλά πιστεύω», «βασικά λέω», «προηγούμενα» (αντί «προηγουμένως»), «πιότερο» ­ επειδή είναι ακαλαίσθητες και εσφαλμένες. Επίσης τα «γκρίνγκλις» (σημ. τα ελληνοαγγλικά), όπως το «Olympiakos champions again» που εμφανίστηκε σε φανέλες παικτών που πήραν το πρωτάθλημα (ο Ανδρέας Μουράτης, ο Ρωσίδης μπορούν να το διαβάσουν;), το Yiorgos Mazonakis - Notis Sfakianakis στα βιντεοκλίπ (πόσα CD πουλάνε εκτός Ελλάδος;), τα Mega, Antenna, Σκάι, Star, ο Kosmos των Sports και οποιαδήποτε λέξη έχει σχέση με την κινητή (sic) τηλεφωνία.

*Κώστας Μουρσελάς, συγγραφέας*

Αυτές καθεαυτές οι λέξεις είναι ιερές και μαγικές. Ολες οι λέξεις μηδεμιάς εξαιρουμένης. Αν βέβαια κάποιες από αυτές δεν θα ήταν εύκολο να τις μεταχειριστώ στην καθημερινότητά μου γιατί έτυχε να μην τις έχω συνηθίσει ή εξαιτίας του χαρακτήρα μου, σίγουρα γι' αυτό δεν θα φταίνε οι λέξεις. Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι με απωθεί φοβερά η ξύλινη γλώσσα των πολιτικών, κυρίως όταν χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις που δεν σημαίνουν τίποτε («καθετοποίηση») ή φράσεις που μου θυμίζουν μπαλκόνι και συνθήματα («Ο λαός στην εξουσία») ή ακόμη όταν υπερασπίζονται ιδέες, πρόσωπα και πράγματα που με έχουν απογοητεύσει ή αηδιάσει. Ισως κάποιες λέξεις να τις συμπαθώ περισσότερο και κάποιες λιγότερο, ανάλογα με το πόση ποίηση κουβαλούν ­ π.χ., η λέξη «φεγγάρι» με γοητεύει, ενώ η λέξη «θανατίλα» με απωθεί, αλλά και πάλι όταν ειπωθεί σε χώρο, χρόνο και κατάσταση που τη δικαιολογεί αυτομάτως θα με κερδίσει.

*Ευγένιος Αρανίτσης, συγγραφέας*

Κατ' αρχάς με απωθούν οι λέξεις τύπου Βασίλη Ρώτα, όπως «γιοφύρι», «στράτα», «φάμπρικα», «φαμίλια», «καρτερώ», «ολόγιομο φεγγάρι», «σχόλη», «λαλιά», «ντομπροσύνη», «ρωμιοσύνη», «λεβέντης», «δούλεψη», γιατί μέσω αυτών των λέξεων κάποιοι παρίσταναν κάτι. Οπως και τα «παραθύρι», «εργαστήρι», «δείλι» που έχουν γίνει και λίγο κουλτουριάρικα. Με απωθεί η κατηγορία της πασοκικής καθομιλουμένης ­ «δοσμένο» αντί «δεδομένο» και όλα τα επιρρήματα με «α» στο τέλος, όπως το «αέναα». Με απωθούν επίσης οι λέξεις των κουλτουριάρηδων, όπως «θεατράνθρωπος», «μουσικάνθρωπος» (μισός άνθρωπος και μισός κάτι άλλο;) και το «πνευματικός άνθρωπος» γιατί δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Γενικώς με ενοχλούν οι πολύ αναφανδόν ψεύτικες και προσποιητές λέξεις.

*Μιχάλης Μιχαηλίδης, συγγραφέας*

Το «ήταν ένας άνδρας δωρικού ρυθμού, λιτός και απέριττος» και «το σεπτό σκήνωμα του μακαριστού επισκόπου» με ενοχλούν ως ενδείξεις δουλοπρέπειας. Τα «εθνικά ιδεώδη» και «περιούσιος λαός» με ενοχλούν γιατί βλάπτουν το μυαλό μας.

*Μανίνα Ζουμπουλάκη, συγγραφέας*

Με ενοχλεί η έκφραση «σε χρόνο dt», ίσως επειδή ήμουν στουρνάρι στη φυσική· οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν οι πολιτικοί («καθετοποίηση»)· το «βασικά» όταν αρχίζει κάθε πρόταση (αλλά αν πεις «τα βασικά πράγματα στη ζωή» είναι ωραίο) όπως και το «ειλικρινά» γιατί είναι δεδομένο ότι θα ακολουθήσει κάτι ανειλικρινές· το «εγώ προσωπικά». Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως δεν έχω πρόβλημα με λέξεις ή εκφράσεις αλλά με τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιούνται.

*Κώστας Κατσουλάρης, συγγραφέας*

Δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις καλές ή κακές, καθαρές ή βρώμικες. Απλώς ενοχλούμαι όταν η χρήση ορισμένων λέξεων γίνεται με σκοπό να συσκοτίσουν·­ τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η χρήση της λέξης «λαός» που βάζει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι ανθρώπους διαφορετικής κοινωνικής και οικονομικής τάξης λες και έχουν όλοι τα ίδια συμφέροντα. Αντίστοιχα ενοχλούμαι με τη χρήση της λέξης «ορθολογισμός» που κατέληξε να χρησιμοποιείται περίπου ως βρισιά στη χώρα που τη γέννησε.

*Γιώργος Μανιώτης, συγγραφέας*

Δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις ή εκφράσεις που να αντιπαθώ διότι ως λογοτέχνης είμαι υποχρεωμένος να κατανοώ και να σέβομαι όλες τις καταστάσεις τις οποίες οι εκφάνσεις της ζωής μάς παρουσιάζουν. Ακόμη και φράσεις που στην αρχή μού φαίνονται απωθητικές οφείλω να τις προσέξω περισσότερο και να κατανοήσω τις καταστάσεις που τις δημιουργούν. Δηλαδή ό,τι προέρχεται από το περιβόλι της ζωής, όσο φριχτό και αν είναι, μου είναι κατανοητό και συμπαθές. Αυτό που πραγματικά απεχθάνομαι είναι οι αποξηραμένες λέξεις ή εκφράσεις που μυρίζουν φαρμακείο και οι οποίες προέρχονται από ένα μηχανισμό σκέψης ο οποίος δεν έχει καμία επαφή με τη ζωή παρά μόνο με νεκρά σχήματα αληθινού βίου. Συνήθως τέτοιες εκφράσεις συναντάμε στα σημερινά δοκίμια.

*Μάρω Βαμβουνάκη, συγγραφέας*

Θα έλεγα για παράδειγμα πως για λόγους μυστήριους μου είναι ανυπόφορη η λέξη «παντούφλα». Το φαντάζεστε όμως να απαιτούσα να αφαιρεθεί από τα λεξικά; Τι θα απέμενε όχι μόνο στη γλώσσα αλλά και στη ζωή μας την ίδια αν τη λογοκρίναμε κατά τα γούστα μας; Ευτυχώς, όσο και να ξεφωνίζουμε ένας ένας, ζωή και γλώσσα τραβούν τον δρόμο τους εξαίσια ακατάδεχτες.​
Ευτυχώς κανένας δεν είπε ότι απεχθάνεται το «μωσαϊκό απόψεων».


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> Εννοείς από τα δελτία ειδήσεων ότι σε ξενίζει; Γιατί στον καθημερινό προφορικό λόγο θα με ξένιζε να _μην_ επαναλάβεις το άρθρο.



Χμ...
Κυρίως σε συνεντεύξεις ανθρώπων της τέχνης, σκέψης, κ.λπ., που μιλάνε για τα παλιά και δώστου απαριθμούν ονόματα άλλων καλλιτεχνών ή προσωπικοτήτων.
Μου δίνει την εντύπωση πλαστής οικειότητας ή λυκοφιλίας.

Θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω ένα κουτουρού παράδειγμα.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η Παναγιωτοπούλου παίρνει συνέντευξη από τον Νταλάρα κι αυτός αρχίζει:
«Έχω συνεργαστεί με τον Σταύρο τον Κουγιουμτζή, τον Μάνο τον Λοΐζο, τον Απόστολο τον Καλδάρα, τον Λευτέρη τον Παπαδόπουλο, τον Μάνο τον Ελευθερίου, τον Μίκη τον Θεοδωράκη,...»
ή έστω και στην ονομαστική
«Συνεργάτες μου υπήρξαν ο Σταύρος ο Κουγιουμτζής, ο Μάνος ο Λοΐζος, ο Απόστολος ο Καλδάρας, ο Λευτέρης ο Παπαδόπουλος, ο Μάνος ο Ελευθερίου, ο Μίκης ο Θεοδωράκης,...».
Υπερβολικό και γαλίφικο μου φαίνεται.

Δεν θα ήταν πιο απλό και μετρημένο το «Έχω συνεργαστεί με τον Σταύρο Κουγιουμτζή, τον Μάνο Λοΐζο, τον Απόστολο Καλδάρα, τον Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλο, τον Μάνο Ελευθερίου, τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη,...»;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2008)

Συμφωνώ. Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ. Ακόμα περισσότερο όταν χρησιμοποιείται μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο στην τηλεόραση από ρεπόρτερ που αναφέρουν τα ονόματα κάποιων προσώπων στο ρεπορτάζ τους.
Π.χ.
"Ανάμεσα στο κοινό του Μεγάρου Μουσικής ήταν ο Πέτρος *ο *Ευθυμίου, ο Πάνος *ο *Καμμένος..."
Αφήστε που εμένα μ' ενοχλεί και που οι διάφοροι εκφωνητές ειδήσεων ξεχνούν να τους αποκαλέσουν "κυρίους".


----------



## sarant (Nov 25, 2008)

Tapioco said:


> Χμ...
> Κυρίως σε συνεντεύξεις ανθρώπων της τέχνης, σκέψης, κ.λπ., που μιλάνε για τα παλιά και δώστου απαριθμούν ονόματα άλλων καλλιτεχνών ή προσωπικοτήτων.
> Μου δίνει την εντύπωση πλαστής οικειότητας ή λυκοφιλίας.
> 
> ...



Αυτό που λες σίγουρα υπάρχει, δηλ. η θέληση να δείξει ότι έχει οικειότητα. Όμως, κτγμ, το φυσιολογικό είναι ή η επανάληψη του άρθρου ή να πεις μόνο το ένα, όνομα ή επώνυμο (με τον Κουγιουμτζή, τον Λοϊζο, τον Θεοδωράκη) Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είμαι υποκειμενικός.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> ... Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να είμαι υποκειμενικός.



Κι εγώ αναρωτήθηκα αν είμαι υποκειμενικός.
Ίσως όμως είναι ζήτημα γεωγραφικής προέλευσης του ομιλητή (εγώ είμαι βόρειος).

Αυτό το "γεωγραφικής προέλευσης" σαν κάτι να μου θυμίζει. Μάλλον θα φάω κράξιμο.


----------



## danae (Nov 25, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον sarant. Σε απλό προφορικό λόγο θα μου χτυπούσε αν δεν υπήρχε επανάληψη του άρθρου, ιδίως αν αναφερόμασταν σε οικεία πρόσωπα. Στον επίσημο λόγο, και ιδίως γραπτό, θα με ξένιζε η επανάληψη.

Γεωγραφικό στίγμα: Αθηναία με βόρεια ακούσματα... :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 2, 2008)

Να πω άλλο ένα; "Ο καρπός του έρωτά τους" όταν μιλάμε για τεκνοποίηση. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να χρησιμεύσει σε σλόγκαν για προφυλακτικά: "Για άκαρπο έρωτα!"


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2008)

Αφού φάγαμε κουφέτα κράτησαν στην αγκαλιά τους τον άντρα/ τη γυναίκα της ζωής τους;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Χάρης Βλαβιανός, ποιητής*
> 
> στη γλώσσα μας συναντάμε λέξεις κακόηχες αφεαυτές


Και όχι μόνο λέξεις ;)

Επ' ευκαιρία, το 'χω βαρεθεί: πολιτική και πολιτειακή ηγεσία


----------



## Elsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Η λέξη «_ταλανίζω_» όταν λέγεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Άκουγα το απόγευμα έναν στο ραδιόφωνο, αμάν! μου ...ταλάνισε τα αυτιά! Με κάθε ευκαιρία, τσουπ! το πέταγε (ίσως το έμαθε πρόσφατα).


----------



## Katerina_A (Dec 4, 2008)

Εμένα μ΄εκνευρίζει πάρα πολύ αυτό το "respect" που το έχουνε κάνει καραμέλα τώρα τελευταία όλοι. Σε καταστάσεις του τύπου:

"Τι μαγκιά ήταν αυτή που έκανες, φίλε; Respect!"

Επίσης, μου τη σπάει αυτό το "νεανικό κοινό" (όπως το χρησιμοποιεί το Star) και όταν οι κάθε είδους τραγουδιστές προωθούν το νέο τους δίσκο λέγοντας: 

"Είναι μια αξιόλογη/πολύ καλή/κ.λπ. δουλειά".

Αίσχος!


----------



## kabuki (Dec 4, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το χειρότερό μου είναι εκείνο το καταραμένο "τι λες τώρα"... Το ακούω και βγάζω φλύκταινες!


----------



## danae (Dec 4, 2008)

ξέχασα τους "νεολαίους"... Ο νεολαίος είν' ωραίος!


----------



## curry (Dec 5, 2008)

"Ακολουθούν σκηνές που σοκάρουν..."

Σκασίλα μας, μην τις παίξεις!!!!


----------



## Inertia (Dec 5, 2008)

Surprisa said:


> *Έχω την αίσθηση* όμως ότι στο τέλος θα καταρτίσουμε λίστα δημοσιογραφικών κλισέ (που μας τη σπάνε).



Να και το δικό μου! (ένα από αυτά δηλαδή)

Αλήθεια από τον Χ''νικολάου ξεκίνησε αυτό;


----------



## Liarak (Mar 13, 2009)

Το 'Πέπλο μυστηρίου καλύπτει την απαγωγή (δολοφονία, απόδραση, εξαφάνιση, ανακάλυψη...)' του Προέδρου δεν το πήρε το μάτι μου. Αα, και γειά σας παρεμπ κατά 40-α ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες, αλλά εξήγησέ μου τι σημαίνει "παρεμπ κατά 40-α".


----------



## Liarak (Mar 13, 2009)

:) κατά τον φίλο Sarant που συντομογραφεί έτσι το παρεμπιπτόντως


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2009)

Το παρεμπιπτόντως το είχα μαντέψει. Το κατά 40-α;


----------



## Liarak (Mar 13, 2009)

40=σαράντα
σαράντα -α = σαράντ = sarant
Χαζό μου φαίνεται τώρα το αστειάκι μου...Σόρρυ


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2009)

Μπα, ίσως κι εγώ έπρεπε να το καταλάβω νωρίτερα, αλλά η ώρα είναι κάπως προχωρημένη για μένα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2009)

Σπύρο, καλώς ήρθες και από εδώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 14, 2009)

Ξεχάσατε τους γνωστούς αγνώστους, ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 16, 2009)

Είμαι νέο μέλος και _θα ήθελα να σας καλησπερίσω_ (να'το και το πρώτο κλισέ).
Προσωπικά με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα η φράση _''αφήστε με να ολοκληρώσω'' _(αν και απο ορισμένη σκοπιά είναι αστεία, σαφές φαντάζομαι), καθώς και το ''_...θα βάλουμε μπρος'' _(π.χ. ''θα βάλουμε μπρος να κάνουμε ενα παιδάκι...''. Εμετικό για μένα)


----------



## Gutbucket (Mar 16, 2009)

Καλά, τι μένος είναι αυτό με τούτο το post!
Εγώ πρoσωπικά χαίρομαι υπερβολικά που την γλύτωσε το "τεσπά" και το εννοώ από καρδίας.
Εκείνο όμως που αποτάσσομαι με βδελυγμία είναι το "I 'm like", "she's like" των Αμερικανών. Ήμουν στο τρόλλεϊ τις προάλλες και τα μετρούσα. 24 σε τρία λεπτά είπε η ευλογημένη (και μασούσε και τσιχλόφουσκα! Το απόλυτο στερεότυπο, μιλάμε!)
Πάντως το φαινόμενο της πληθωριστικής χρήσης είναι και συντεχνιακό. Κάθε κλάδος έχει τις φόρμουλές του που η κατάχρηση τις αδειάζει από περιεχόμενο. Είναι και λίγο αναπόφευκτο, όχι;


----------



## sarant (Mar 16, 2009)

Τζιμ Άνταμς, καλώς ήρθες -είσαι πράγματι στην Τσεχία; Μπορούμε να σε ρωτάμε απορίες τσέχικες αν μας τύχουν;


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 16, 2009)

Ναι, sarant, είμαι όντως στην Τσεχία, αλλά δυστυχώς η επαφή μου με την γλώσσα περιορίζεται στα βασικά (μην πω και κάτω των βασικών). Πάντως αν έχετε κάποια απορία, καλοδεχούμενη... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2009)

Παιδιά, κοίταξα και δεν μου φάνηκε να έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί:
- οι αιτιάσεις
- ο φερόμενος.
:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παιδιά, κοίταξα και δεν μου φάνηκε να έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί:
> - οι αιτιάσεις
> - ο φερόμενος.
> :)



Τις αιτιάσεις σου για τον "φερόμενο" στο Ε-Ρου-Σου που έκανε έτσι προσεκτικά τα κανάλια να μη καταδικάζουν με την πρώτη είδηση. :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 27, 2009)

*Προς τι ο εκνευρισμός;*

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σώνει και καλά αυτές οι εκφράσεις να είναι εκνευριστικές. Εν τέλει (at the end of the day!) αποτελούν χαρακτηριστικά του καταστασιακού ιδιώματος της —τηλεοπτικής κυρίως— δημοσιογραφίας, οπότε πιέζετε το off στο τηλεχειριστήριό σας και ξενοιάζετε.

Γνώμη μου είναι να μην εμπλεκόμαστε σε τέτοιου είδους αφορισμούς της γλώσσας, γιατί καταλήγουμε καθαρολόγοι και οπισθοδρομικοί. Για να έχουν αναδυθεί τέτοιες εκφράσεις, πα να πει ότι κάπου χρησιμέυουν. Ας μην βιαζόμαστε να κατακρίνουμε, ας ξεκολλήσουμε λίγο από τις διδαχές του βεργοφόρου και βεργοκραδαίντος (!) δασκαλάκου.

Προσωπικά, έχω εντοπίσει ότι σχεδόν ποτέ πια η λέξη "κυριολεκτικά" δεν χρησιμοποιείται κυριολεκτικά (!). Δηλαδή, λέει κάποιος κάτι μεταφορικό και λέει "κυριολεκτικά όμως" (π.χ. "μου βγήκε ο κώλος στη δουλειά, κυριολεκτικά όμως ... δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε για κατούρημα, στην κυριολεξία ... έχω να σε δω και 100 χρόνια, κυριολεκτικά" ...). Από τέτοια φαινόμενα αφορμώμενοι, ορισμένοι τεκμαίρουν ότι η νεολαία μας ή γενικά η εποχή μας τείνει στην υπερβολή και στην υπερτόνιση, σε βαθμό εξωφρενικό. Αυτό όμως που διαπιστώνω εγώ, πριν απ' όλα, είναι ότι η εποχή μας τείνει στην υπερβολή της υπερβολής, δηλαδή σε μια μετα-υπερβολή: όλοι σπεύδουν να παραστήσουν τους θεματοφύλακες των πατροπαράδοτων γλωσσικών αξιών (!) και από υπερβάλοντα ζήλο τα θεωρούν όλα σχήματα καθ' υπερβολήν, εκνευριστικά, σπαστικά και άλλα τέτοια που σε τελική ανάλυση (χα!) προδίδουν τη δική τους επιφανειακή γνώση της γλωσσολογίας.

Είμαι ο Νοτούλης και μόλις τελείωσα, απνευστί, χωρίς άνω τελείες. Ευχαριστώ που με αφήσατε να ολοκληρώσω προτού τελειώσει ο τηλεοπτικός χρόνος που μας πιέζει και είναι αμείλικτος!


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Μη δίνεις ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό βάρος σε αυτό το νήμα. Είναι για ψυχοθεραπευτικούς λόγους. Είναι το ντιβάνι της Λεξιλογίας. Από την άλλη, αν θεωρείς υπερβολικές τις ευαισθησίες κάποιων, για κοίτα εδώ λέξεις που ενοχλούν τους Εγγλέζους και δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούνται από τη γραφειοκρατία των δημοτικών αρχών:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7949077.stm

(Από το σχετικό νήμα.)


----------



## sarant (Mar 27, 2009)

Η τρίτη πάντως παράγραφος, πιο πάνω, του Νότη, έχει ψωμί.


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μη δίνεις ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό βάρος σε αυτό το νήμα. Είναι για ψυχοθεραπευτικούς λόγους. Είναι το ντιβάνι της Λεξιλογίας. Από την άλλη, αν θεωρείς υπερβολικές τις ευαισθησίες κάποιων, για κοίτα εδώ λέξεις που ενοχλούν τους Εγγλέζους και δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούνται από τη γραφειοκρατία των δημοτικών αρχών:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7949077.stm
> 
> (Από το σχετικό νήμα.)



Νίκελ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα: εκεί μιλάνε για λέξεις που ο πολύς κόσμος δυσκολεύεται να καταλάβει. Αυτά που λέμε εδώ σ' αυτό το νήμα καλύπτουν σχεδόν όλη την ελληνική γλώσσα:) Μόνο το _είναι _και το _και _αφήσαμε απ' έξω.
Βέβαια, κι εγώ, όπως λες το καταλαβαίνω το νήμα, σαν εκτόνωση, αλλιώς θα συμφωνούσα με το Νότη. (Μου τη σπάει η φράση "φράσεις που μας τη σπάνε";))


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σώνει και καλά αυτές οι εκφράσεις να είναι εκνευριστικές.





anef said:


> Αυτά που λέμε εδώ σ' αυτό το νήμα καλύπτουν σχεδόν όλη την ελληνική γλώσσα:) Μόνο το _είναι _και το _και _αφήσαμε απ' έξω.


 
Αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι μία συλλογική διαμαρτυρία για ένα κομμάτι της ελληνικής γλώσσας που θα θέλαμε να το δούμε επιτέλους να εξοβελίζεται από το λεξιλόγιό μας — αναφέρθηκαν και λέξεις κι εκφράσεις με τις οποίες εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Από την άλλη όμως, υπάρχουν και καθ' όλα κανονικότατες λέξεις που εμένα μου τη σπάνε. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν, πιστός στον τίτλο του νήματος, τις έβαλα 'δώ — δεν υπονοώ ούτε ότι είναι (πάντα) λάθος, ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο!) ότι πρέπει να τις καταργήσουμε. Αλλά μου τη σπάνε, όπως μου τη σπάνε και άλλα πράγματα σ' ετούτη τη ζωή (κι άλλα πάλι δεν μου τη σπάνε, όπως η φερόμενη ως αμερικανιά «ζώνη άνεσης»).

Ίσως λοιπόν για το ότι λέξεις ή φράσεις μού τη σπάνε να φταίει η χρήση τους από συγκεκριμένα άτομα τα οποία εκείνα είναι που μου τηνε σπάνε κατά βάθος, ίσως πάλι να φταίει η υπερβολική τους χρήση προς κάθε κατεύθυνση (γίνονται καραμέλες ή του συρμού ή φετίχ ή εμετικώς συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενες ή διά πάσαν νόσον ή κλισέ ή μαστ ή εκ των ων ουκ άνευ ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε), ίσως στο τέλος να φταίει ότι το μήνυμα που ουσιαστικά μεταφέρουν στ' αφτιά μου είναι αυτό της ηχηρής υποκρισίας, και στην υποκρισία έχω σοβαρότατη αλλεργία. Αλλά έρχομαι εδώ και εκτονώνομαι για να πάρω δυνάμεις να μπορώ να συνεχίζω να τις ακούω, αφού —ας μη γελιόμαστε— αυτό είναι αναπόφευκτο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2009)

anef said:


> Αυτά που λέμε εδώ σ' αυτό το νήμα καλύπτουν σχεδόν όλη την ελληνική γλώσσα:) Μόνο το _είναι _και το _και _αφήσαμε απ' έξω.


Να παρατηρήσω ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να ανέφερε μια-δυο φράσεις που του τη σπάνε, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που του τη σπάνε ΟΛΑ, και έχει αφήσει μόνο το "το" και το "είναι" απέξω. Δηλαδή, είναι σαν να ανοίξαμε ένα νήμα στο οποίο γράφει ο καθένας ποιο φαγητό δεν του αρέσει (φτου, φτου, μακριά από μας τέτοια νήματα), και να παρατηρήσει κάποιος στο τέλος, "Μα καλά, τίποτε δεν τρώτε εσείς εδώ μέσα; Όλα τα βρίσκετε αποκρουστικά;"


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι σαν να ανοίξαμε ένα νήμα στο οποίο γράφει ο καθένας ποιο φαγητό δεν του αρέσει (φτου, φτου, μακριά από μας τέτοια νήματα).


Γιατί; Εμένα δεν θα μου την έσπαγε ένα τέτοιο νήμα. :) Κανείς δεν θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος να συμμετάσχει, άλλωστε!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί; Εμένα δεν θα μου την έσπαγε ένα τέτοιο νήμα. :) Κανείς δεν θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος να συμμετάσχει, άλλωστε!


Σωστά! Απλώς εμένα μου τη σπάει να ακούω ότι ένα φαγητό που εγώ θεωρώ από τα καλύτερα εδέσματα προκαλεί αηδία σε κάποιον άλλον. Και δεύτερο, αλλά εξίσου σημαντικό, η Λεξιλογία θα αρχίσει να θυμίζει νηπιαγωγείο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και δεύτερο, αλλά εξίσου σημαντικό, η Λεξιλογία θα αρχίσει να θυμίζει νηπιαγωγείο.


Οι άντρες μένουμε μια ζωή μεγάλα παιδιά, οπότε άλλο που δεν θέλουμε! 

ΥΓ Μία σημείωση: Το παρόν νήμα φρονώ ότι δεν έχει τόσο θέση στο Workspace, αλλά μάλλον στο Playground (για να μην υπάρχουν και παρεξηγήσεις). :)


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Να παρατηρήσω ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να ανέφερε μια-δυο φράσεις που του τη σπάνε, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που του τη σπάνε ΟΛΑ, και έχει αφήσει μόνο το "το" και το "είναι" απέξω. Δηλαδή, είναι σαν να ανοίξαμε ένα νήμα στο οποίο γράφει ο καθένας ποιο φαγητό δεν του αρέσει (φτου, φτου, μακριά από μας τέτοια νήματα), και να παρατηρήσει κάποιος στο τέλος, "Μα καλά, τίποτε δεν τρώτε εσείς εδώ μέσα; Όλα τα βρίσκετε αποκρουστικά;"



Αλεξάνδρα, αν ακολουθήσει κανείς αυτή τη λογική, δίκιο έχεις. Θα μπορούσε όμως κάποιος να διαφωνήσει συνολικά μ' αυτή την ίδια τη λογική. Δηλαδή με το 'μ'αρέσει/δε μ'αρέσει' στη γλώσσα, σα να 'ναι φαγητό. Και δε μιλάω για τον ήχο μιας λέξης (όπως π.χ. έλεγε κάποια συγγραφέας, δε θυμάμαι ποια, νομίζω υπάρχει σ'αυτό το νήμα, για την "παντούφλα", ε δεν της αρέσει, τι να κάνουμε, εντάξει κατανοητό). 

Εδώ έχουμε συγκεντρώσει κυρίως λέξεις/φράσεις που ακούγονται στα ΜΜΕ ή είναι της μόδας ή πολυφορεμένες και κλισέ. Είναι σα να λέμε πως μας τη σπάνε λειτουργίες ολόκληρες της γλώσσας. Γιατί έτσι δεν λειτουργεί η γλώσσα, και μέσα από κλισέ, στερεότυπες φράσεις, μόδες, κλπ.; Δεν ξέρω κανέναν ομιλητή που να μιλάει μόνο με πρωτότυπες εκφράσεις, κανέναν. Έτσι, λοιπόν, δίνεται τροφή και σε όλες αυτές τις κραυγές περί λεξιπενίας, ξύλινης γλώσσας, και όσα λέει παραπάνω και ο Νότης, να μην επαναλαμβάνω. Αυτά, αν θέλουμε ντε και καλά να το πάρουμε στα σοβαρά όλο αυτό. (Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό το νήμα σαν παιχνίδι το βλέπω εγώ, και μου αρέσει πολύ, αλλά αν εκφράζεται και καμιά αντίρρηση πού και πού, δεν πειράζει, έτσι δεν είναι; )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Με όλα αυτά τα σοβαρά που προηγήθηκαν, πολύ φοβούμαι ότι δεν θα τολμήσω ποτέ να πω ποια είναι εκείνη η λέξη που με αρρωσταίνει περισσότερο απ' όλες  (κανονική λέξη είναι, αλλά παθαίνω μίνι εγκεφαλικό όποτε την ακούω ), γιατί θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες (και δεν ξέρω αν πιστεύετε σε αυτά περί της σχέσεως μεταξύ «αναμάρτητων» και λιθοβολισμών, οπότε δεν το ρισκάρω ). Απλά να 'χετε το νου σας τι θα μου λέτε όταν βρεθούμε στην επόμενη σύναξη του φόρουμ, μη τυχόν την εκστομίσετε κατά λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Πες μας και ποια είναι, να ξέρουμε, μη μας μείνεις πάνω από την πατατομακαρονάδα σέκος


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2009)

'Πατατομακαρονάδα'; Τι 'ναι αυτό βρε παιδιά, μήπως τελικά χρειάζεται κι ένα νήμα για φαγητά;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 27, 2009)

*Περί των BBC stopwords*

Ο κατάλογος λέξεων του BBC δεν αποδελτιώνει λήμματα που τη σπάνε στους Εγγλέζους. Εγχειρίδια/οδηγοί ύφους (style manuals/guides) εκδίδονται από αρκετούς φορείς, ακόμη και στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα (π.χ. Chicago Manual of Style, MLA Handbook for Writers of Research Papers, MHRA Style Guide). Σκοπός τους είναι η διασφάλιση σχετικής ομοιογένειας στα εκφραστικά μέσα των συγγραφέων ενός επιστημονικού κλάδου. Άλλωστε, το ύφος ορίζεται ως παρέκκλιση από τη νόρμα, είτε σε στιγμιοτυπικό επίπεδο (ήτοι, προσωπικό ύφος —personal style), είτε σε επίπεδο κειμενικού γένους/τύπου (θεσμικό ύφος —institutional style).

Αυτοί οι οδηγοί δεν είναι προσπάθειες ρύθμισης/προγραφής της κοινής γλώσσας, αλλά συγκεκριμένης, οριοθετημένης θεσμικής γλώσσας —είτε των δημοσίων εγγράφων, είτε των επιστημονικών δημοσιεύσεων κ.ο.κ. Οι λέξεις που προτείνονται προς αποφυγή ή αντικατάσταση εκπορεύονται από το αίσθημα ότι ίσως έχουν σωρεύσει σημασιολογική ασάφεια/αδιαφάνεια τόση που καταλήγουν κενολογίες.

Πολλές τέτοιες προσπάθειες είναι γνωστές, όπως, σημειωτέον, το κίνημα της Απλής Αγγλικής (Plain English), το οποίο ναυάγησε. Και ναυάγησε ακριβώς γιατί η γλώσσα δεν είναι λογική, αλλά μια πολύπλοκη, ανοιχτή και δυναμική σημειωτική αλλά και σημογόνος πηγή: δεν αποτυπώνει μόνο σημασίες αλλά και αποκυεί σημασίες. Οι άνθρωποι έχουν πλείστες όσες απαιτήσεις από τη γλώσσα, τη "βάζουν να κάνει" τόσα πολλλά πράγματα προς εξυπηρέτηση των στόχων τους, ώστε πρέπει αυτή να αναπλάθεται διαρκώς και να προσαρμόζεται —ακόμη και να επιτρέπει στους κόλπους της "κενολογίες", ασάφειες και υπεκφυγές.

Εν κατακλείδι, η γλώσσα δεν είναι ένα σύστημα κλειστό και στατικό, το οποίο πρέπει να περιφρουρούμε ως άλλοι κέρβεροι. Δεν είναι σαν τις Ιδέες του Πλάτωνα, τις άμωμες και ανέγγιχτες. Η γλώσσα είναι ανθρώπινη, όχι λογική ή αλγεβρική.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Γιατί λες ότι ναυάγησε το plain english; Από ό,τι έχω διαβάσει τώρα τελευταία, στη νομική κυρίως γλώσσα έχουν γίνει πολλές αλλαγές με σκοπό την απλούστευση.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 27, 2009)

Οι "απλαγγλιστές" θεωρούνται οι νέοι καθαρολόγοι της Αγγλικής, γι' αυτό. Όσο κι αν επικαλούνται απλούστρη γλώσσα, αυτό που πρεσβέυουν είναι παρόμοιο αυτού που ευαγγελίζονταν οι εντόπιοί μας καθαρευουσιάνοι.

Δεν έχω πρόχειρες κάποιες παραπομπές να σου απαριθμήσω, δυστυχώς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Χμ. Δεν έχω διαβάσει εκτενώς για την επιρροή του κινήματος στην καθημερινή γλώσσα, μόνο για τις προσπάθειες που έχουν γίνει στο χώρο της νομικής γλώσσας και ορολογίας, κάποιες από τις οποίες έχουν ευοδωθεί - και καλώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, γιατί υπήρχε πράγματι μεγάλη σύγχυση.

Μάλλον πρέπει να μεταφερθούμε αλλού για να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση, μάλλον.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Mar 27, 2009)

Να προσθέσω κάτι, προς επίρρωσιν του ανωτέρω, ότι "ναυάγησε γιατί η γλώσσα δεν είναι λογική":

Οι "απλαγγλιστές" πιστεύουν ότι οι σημασίες είναι αγλωσσικές, ότι κατοικούν στον κόσμο των εννοιών, τον αγνό και απόμακρο αυτόν κόσμο, όπου δεν υπόκεινται σε αλλοίωση. Πιστεύουν ότι οι έννοιες είναι παγκόσμιες και απλώς οι γλώσσες αποτελούν διόδους διακίνησης αυτών των εννοιών.

Βάσει της ανθρωπολογικής και κοινωνιολογικής μας προσέγγισης της γλώσσας (συστημική-λειτουργική γλωσσολογία), αυτό δεν ισχύει: η γλώσσα δεν είναι το άρμα των εννοιών. Η γλώσσα, η κάθε γλώσσα, πλάθει και αναπλάθει τις σημασίες. Εάν και όπου χρειάζεται κενολογία, ασάφεια και γενικολογία, η γραμματική της γλώσσας, με τα συστήματα της λεξικογραμματικής της, μπορεί να την παράγει.

Η απλή Αγγλική δεν είναι πλησιέστερη στην καθαρότητα κάποιων αξιωματικά θεωρούμενων αιώνιων, άχρονων και αγλωσσικών εννοιών. Ίσα-ίσα είναι αποκομμένη από την πραγματικότητα, από τη σημειωτική και σημογόνο δραστηριότητα των ανθρώπων, που χρησιμοποιούν τη γλώσσα για να διερμηνεύουν (construe) τη γνώση και να αναδιαδραματίζουν (re-enact) τις κοινωνικές δομές και πρακτικές.

(Ναι, αφηρημένα φαίνονται αυτά, δυστυχώς. Ας όψεται η μόδα της αμερικανικής, τσομσκιανής γλωσσολογίας, που κατατρύχει το 90% των εν Ελλάδι γλωσσολόγων.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Αντέγραψα τα παραπάνω πέντε μηνύματα στο νήμα για τις Απαγορευμένες λέξεις για να συνεχιστεί εκεί η συζήτηση για προσπάθειες άνωθεν αλλαγής της γλώσσας.

Εγώ θα αξιοποιήσω την ευκαιρία, ως λάτρης της κυριολεξίας, να συμφωνήσω ότι ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιείται το _κυριολεκτικά_ με εκνευρίζει αφόρητα. Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκει η διατύπωση «Σου το 'χω πει χίλιες φορές...» «Μα, αγάπη μου, τρεις φορές μου το έχεις πει και η τρίτη ήταν μόλις τώρα».


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2009)

Μια λέξη που μ' ενοχλεί βαθύτατα σε όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς που την πετυχαίνω, είναι η κοινότητα όταν χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει (συνήθως εσφαλμένα) το αγγλικό community.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μια λέξη που μ' ενοχλεί βαθύτατα σε όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς που την πετυχαίνω, είναι η κοινότητα όταν χρησιμοποιείται για να αποδώσει (συνήθως εσφαλμένα) το αγγλικό community.



Η κοινότητα απαιτεί να δώσεις μερικά παραδείγματα σπαστικών συνδυασμών και εναλλακτικών αποδόσεων.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2009)

Η από εδώ κοινότητα δεν ευκαιρεί αυτή τη στιγμή να ενδώσει στις εξαντλητικές απαιτήσεις της από εκεί κοινότητας. Επιφυλάσσεται όμως για το μέλλον. 

Προς το παρόν, ας ευαρεστηθεί η από εκεί κοινότητα να ικανοποιήσει την απαίτησή της προσωρινά με εκφράσεις του τύπου community nurse, community animator κλπ κλπ. Φυσικά, αναφέρεται στις τοπικές κοινωνίες, για να μην πω γειτονιές. Όχι όμως σε κοινότητες που είναι κάτι άλλο. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και στην κοινωνία, εν γένει.

Μια επίσκεψη στα αντίστοιχα αγγλικά και ελληνικά λήμματα σε διάφορα λεξικά, θα είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική.


----------



## Acro (Aug 21, 2009)

Gutbucket said:


> Εκείνο όμως που αποτάσσομαι με βδελυγμία είναι το "I 'm like", "she's like" των Αμερικανών.



Πολύ σχετικό με το ελληνικό (κυρίως κοριτσίστικο επίσης), "της κάνω, μου κάνει" (της λέω, μου λέει):
...Εσείς που θα πάτε το βράδυ; της κάνω μια. Όπου θέλουμε, μου κάνει. Την στραβοκοιτάζω και της κάνω "θα είναι και ο Μπάμπης μαζί;"
Μας έκανες τα νεύρα κουρέλια.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 21, 2009)

Φράση και σύνταξη που μου τη σπάει σε αφόρητη βαθμό:

"...η επιστολή από 21/08/2009..."
"...η τάδε ανακοίνωση από xx/xx/2009"


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

Χρειάστηκε να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα για να διαπιστώσω ότι έμειναν απέξω τα άκρως εμετικά για μένα:
_επικοινωνώ_ και ακόμη χειρότερα _κοινωνώ_ (ως μεταβατικά) ή
_οι θεατές του αγώνα έγιναν κοινωνοί μιας πραγματικά απίστευτης ατμόσφαιρας _
λες και πήγαν να μεταλάβουν οι καημένοι...

και τώρα που το ανακάλυψα, θα συνεισφέρω πού και πού κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2009)

daeman said:


> Χρειάστηκε να διαβάσω όλο το νήμα για να διαπιστώσω ότι έμειναν απέξω τα άκρως εμετικά για μένα: _επικοινωνώ_ και ακόμη χειρότερα _κοινωνώ_ (ως μεταβατικά).


Το μεταβατικό _επικοινωνώ_ το τιμήσαμε με δικό του νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1603.
Επίσης: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=9262&postcount=3.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 24, 2009)

Με συγχωρείτε για την εκνευριστική ερώτηση, αλλά αυτό το νήμα δε θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπου αλλού; Στο discussing, π.χ.;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Με συγχωρείτε για την εκνευριστική ερώτηση, αλλά αυτό το νήμα δε θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπου αλλού; Στο discussing, π.χ.;


Δεν είναι εκνευριστική η ερώτηση (Note to self: Open a new "Ερωτήσεις που μας τη σπάνε" thread). :) Παρότι μπορώ να το μετακινήσω το νήμα, δεν το κάνω διότι το άνοιξε ο Νίκελ (που μπορεί επίσης να το μετακινήσει αν το κρίνει σκόπιμο), κι υποθέτω κάτι είχε στο μυαλό του για να το φυτέψει στο συγκεκριμένο υποφόρουμ. Η μπάλα επομένως στο δικό του μισό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2009)

Κι εμένα με συγχωρείτε για την εκνευριστική παρατήρηση, αλλά ένα φυλλομέτρημα των σχολίων του νήματος δείχνει ότι έχει γίνει μια αρκετά αισθητή ποσοτικά διολίσθηση του περιεχομένου του, από εκφράσεις που μας τη σπάνε γιατί, αν και σωστές, έχουν γίνει ψωμοτύρι σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε καταντούν εμετικές λόγω της υπερβολικής μας έκθεσης σε αυτές, στην επισήμανση γλωσσικών λαθών που μας τη σπάνε, πράγμα που δεν είναι το ίδιο και που είναι συχνά πολύ συζητήσιμο (και συζητημένο).


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Παράκληση προς πολιτικούς, πανελίστες, παραθυρόβιους και κάθε άλλον δημόσιο ομιλητή:

Εκείνη τη φράση *«(Και) να σας πω και κάτι άλλο;»* μην την κόβετε σε «*(Και) να σας πω και κάτι;*». Κολοβή, είναι γελοία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2009)

Μόδα που ξεκίνησε με το "μισό" αντί για "μισό λεπτο".


----------



## pit (Oct 3, 2009)

Επίσης τα:

"Να 'ούμε", όπως το ακούγαμε παλιά από τις Ελληνικές βιντεοταινίες από τους "χάι" εκείνης της εποχής.

"Είσαι τρελή;;;", το οποίο καλό ήταν για μια-δυο φορές.

"Ήμαρτον!", "Έλεος!", γιατί η Duffy που λέει το _Mercy_ έχει τουλάχιστον προφορά. Τα Ελληνικά είναι σπαστικά!!!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 8, 2010)

Nα σαι καλά! (όχι ρε, τέλεια θέλω!!) και ποιος είσαι τεσπά για να ορίζεις την υγεία μου!




Costas said:


> Κι εμένα με συγχωρείτε για την εκνευριστική παρατήρηση, αλλά ένα φυλλομέτρημα των σχολίων του νήματος δείχνει ότι έχει γίνει μια αρκετά αισθητή ποσοτικά διολίσθηση του περιεχομένου του, από εκφράσεις που μας τη σπάνε γιατί, αν και σωστές, έχουν γίνει ψωμοτύρι σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε καταντούν εμετικές λόγω της υπερβολικής μας έκθεσης σε αυτές, στην επισήμανση γλωσσικών λαθών που μας τη σπάνε, πράγμα που δεν είναι το ίδιο και που είναι συχνά πολύ συζητήσιμο (και συζητημένο).



Ας δημιουργηθεί και ένα θέμα "λανθασμένες φράσεις που μας τη σπάνε"


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2010)

"Παρακαλούμε βρείτε συνημμένα..." Δεν το αντέχω άλλο!


----------



## EleniD (Apr 15, 2010)

"Στο άκυρο"= όταν κάποιος κάνει/λέει/προτείνει μια βλακεία ή κάτι το εντελώς αυτονόητο. Συντάσεται με θολό βλέμμα αγελάδας ή σε εξαιρέσεις με επαναλαμβανόμενο κούνημα του κεφαλιού που σημαίνει ότι ο τύπος που μίλησε είναι εντελώς γκάου (το οποίο με τη σειρά του σημαίνει πως είναι πυροβολημένος/άσχετος/δεν ξέρει τι λέει). Σε ορισμένους τύπους το συναντάμε ως σκέτο "άκυρο", ειδικά όταν ο χρήστης δεν είναι οπαδός της φλυαρίας/βαριέται/νυστάζει/βλέπει τηλεόραση/παίζει υπολογιστή/γράφει μήνυμα στο κινητό/σε γράφει... Αν ο χρήστης είναι πιο ψαγμένος, το προχωράει... "στο άκυρο κι ακόμη παραπέρα".


----------



## Earion (May 13, 2010)

*Από πότε η τσιγκουνιά έγινε μαγκιά;*

Ότι η υπερβολή είναι γραμμένη στο γενετικό κώδικα της διαφήμισης το γνωρίζαμε από καιρό. Μόνο μ’ αυτήν σαν εργαλείο μπορείς να πείσεις ότι το *δικό *σου προϊόν είναι το *μόνο άριστο *και ότι *όλα *τα άλλα ανταγωνιστικά είναι *κατώτερα*. Λίγο λίγο συνηθίσαμε τον παραμορφωτικό καθρέφτη που μας προβάλλει και δεν αντιδράμε. Της το συγχωρούμε γιατί μας διασκεδάζει, γιατί λογοπλάθει παιχνιδιάρικα κι αυτή και τραβάει στα άκρα τις δυνατότητες της γλώσσας (θυμηθείτε το «λευκότερο λευκό»). Αλλά μπορεί το ύφος της να γίνει και θρασύ, προκλητικό («οι ξύπνιοι οδηγούν Ρενώ», δηλαδή όποιος δεν οδηγεί Ρενώ είναι βλάκας), εκβιαστικό ή στυγνά τρομοκρατικό. Υπερβολή την υπερβολή φτάσαμε στην πλήρη αντιστροφή.

*Η τσιγκουνιά είναι μαγκιά.*​
Δεν νομίζω να άλλαξε ο κόσμος γύρω μου και να μην ισχύουν κάποιες παλιές ιεραρχίες αξιών. Ανοίγω το λεξικό και βεβαιώνομαι ότι: *τσιγκούνης *είναι αυτός που αγαπά υπερβολικά, σχεδόν παθολογικά, τα χρήματα και στερείται συχνά πραγμάτων που έχει ανάγκη ή επιθυμεί, για να μην ξοδεύει χρήματα (ΛΝΕΓ). Απ’όσο θυμάμαι αυτό θεωρείται ελάττωμα. Η μαγκιά πάλι θεωρείται άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με υψηλό επίπεδο προσωπικής τιμής και αξιοπρέπειας, ιδιότητα που κερδίζεται με πράξεις γενναιότητας και συνεπή συμπεριφορά, χωρίς υπολογισμό κέρδους και χωρίς δισταγμό μπροστά σε ενδεχόμενες βλαβερές συνέπειες.
Στα διαδικτυακά μου ευρήματα κάποιος δίνει ένα κατάλογο χαρακτηριστικών από τον οποίο αποσπώ αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει:
«Μαγκιά είναι να είσαι ανοιχτοχέρης χωρίς να είσαι σπάταλος, γενναιόδωρος δίχως να πιάνεσαι κορόιδο από επιτήδειους τρακαδόρους».​Κι ένας άλλος συνεξετάζει τη μαγκιά με το φιλότιμο (άλλη πολύπαθη έννοια).​


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο και από μια άλλη άποψη: εδώ και δεκαετίες για τους Έλληνες θεωρείται μαγκιά το να σπαταλάς (βλ. κάσες με σαμπάνιες στα σκυλάδικα). Τώρα, με την οικονομική κρίση και προκειμένου να τονωθεί η κατανάλωση έχουμε την αντίθετη προτροπή. Σπαταλήστε με φειδώ, αγοράστε φτηνά και μη ντρέπεστε γι' αυτό (όπου χαμηλές τιμές=τσιγκουνιά). Δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω τον παραλληλισμό με τους Άγγλους στη δεκαετία του '80 επί Θάτσερ που ζούσαν ανάλογα φαινόμενα κι εμάς που μάς φαινόταν από περίεργο μέχρι τρομερό.


----------



## Themis (May 13, 2010)

Ουδέν χρήµα µάτην γίγνεται, αλλά πάντα εκ λόγου τε και υπ' ανάγκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Πραγματολογικά και μόνο, να συνεισφέρω ότι πρόκειται για το βασικό σλόγκαν της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας στη μητρική της γλώσσα, *Geiz ist Geil*, που ας πούμε αποδόθηκε στα ελληνικά με αυτό το

*Η τσιγκουνιά είναι μαγκιά.*​
Geil *δεν σημαίνει* μαγκιά, πάντως, και μεταφραστικά ακριβέστερη απόδοση του σλόγκαν θα ήταν ίσως κάτι σαν »»Τελεία και παύλα, «η τσιγκουνιά είναι ...»

Όταν με την είσοδο στο ευρώ καταργήθηκε στη Γερμανία ο πολύ παλιός νόμος (ίσως και προπολεμικός, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος αυτή τη στιγμή) που απαγόρευε τα παζάρια (ποιοι κάνουν παζάρια, χμμμ...) δημιουργήθηκε και μια μαρκετίστικη θεοποίηση της τσιγκουνιάς...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τη σημασία του Geil, αλλά, και να μου την εξηγήσετε, αύριο θα την έχω ξεχάσει.

Το σύνθημα για τη νέα εποχή είναι: *Η φειδώ είν' εδώ!*

Αλλά, ας μην είστε φειδωλοί σε φιλοφρονήσεις και καλοσύνες — στα ανέξοδα καλά. (Περιορίστε όμως τις ανέξοδες μαγκιές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Καλά, ας συμπληρώσω τότε μερικά γκαϊλίκια για όποιον δεν θα τα ξεχάσει αύριο :)

geil = lustful, lecherous, randy [Br.], horny, lewd, prurient, lustily
super geil = wicked, terrific, hot, awesome [Am.] [coll.]


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2010)

Με αιφνιδιάζετε με τις απαντήσεις σας. Εγώ το επισήμανα ως αντιστροφή αξιών, δηλαδή ως θέμα _ηθικής_. Δεν είχα την πρόθεση να το συνδέσω με τις σημερινές επιδεινούμενες βιοτικές συνθήκες (που προβλέπεται να μας ακολουθήσουν μέχρι την έξοδό μας από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο). Ούτε βέβαια να αναζητήσω αιτιολογική θεμελίωση (ο Themis επιστρατεύει τη _μεταφυσική_). Αν η "παθολογική προσκόλληση στα χρήματα και η στέρηση σε βαθμό αυτοκαταστροφικό" αναγορεύονται σε κάτι άξιο θαυμασμού, σε υψηλό αξιολογικά πρότυπο συμπεριφοράς, κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει από τον κόσμο γύρω μου. Μαγκιά να είσαι τσιγκούνης, σπαγκοραμένος, εξηνταβελόνης; Σε θαυμάζουν άμα έχεις καβούρια την τσέπη;
_Φειδώ_, ναι, _λιτότητα_, ναι, αυτές υπήρξαν στο παρελθόν αξίες (στρατηγικές επιβίωσης) που οδηγούσαν γενιές και γενιές και που είναι καιρός να ανακαλύψουμε πάλι. Την ασυλλόγιστη (προχειροκαμωμένη; ) μεταφορά του συνθήματος που μας εξήγησε ο Δόκτωρ ψέγω.
Και να σκεφτείς ότι από την ελληνική διαφήμιση πέρασαν τόσοι και τόσοι αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι με μυαλό και τεχνίτες του λόγου, από έναν Νίκο Δήμου μέχρι έναν Γιάννη Ευσταθιάδη...


----------



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Και να σκεφτείς ότι από την ελληνική διαφήμιση πέρασαν τόσοι και τόσοι αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι με μυαλό και τεχνίτες του λόγου, από έναν Νίκο Δήμου μέχρι έναν Γιάννη Ευσταθιάδη...



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ελληνική διαφήμιση πάσχει από τα γνωστά που πάσχει και η Ελληνική κοινωνία και δεν υπάρχει ξέχωρα από τις συντηρητικές, οικονομικές και κοινωνικές δομές της. Όταν στο εξωτερικό η διαφήμιση είχε πάρει χαρακτήρα κοινωνικό και βλέπαμε στη δεκαετία του 90 (και ίσως νωρίτερα) διαφημίσεις με κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα (μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές και προκλητικές ήταν η καμπάνια της Μπένετον (shock advertising) στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80, αρχές 90), στην Ελλάδα το μόνιμο μήνυμα ήταν "καλύτερη ποιότητα στις καλύτερες τιμές από το χασάπη της γειτονιάς σας", μαζί με εξυπνακίστικα παιχνίδια με τις λέξεις και κοινωνικά μηνύματα, που έβγαιναν ενίοτε από τα κανάλια, του τύπου "η αστυνομία σάς προστατεύει και σάς αγαπά".

Οι καλύτερες ιδέες έχουν μείνει καταχωνιασμένες στα συρτάρια των διαφημιστών. Και δεν έχουν αλλάξει πολλά τα τελευταία χρόνια. Οι μηχανισμοί παραμένουν οι ίδιοι: μηνύματα που θα πιάσουν την προσοχή, χρησιμοποιώντας κάτι το "διαφορετικό", με τη διαφορά ότι το διαφορετικό ποτέ δεν ξεφεύγει από τα στενά πλαίσια του προϊόντος.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

Είναι ίσως μια περίεργη αντιστροφή αξιών. Τόσα χρόνια, μαγκιά ήταν η φοροκλοπή. Πάει, έχασε κι αυτή την αίγλη της. Συντετριμμένοι φοροκλέφτες θα βγαίνουν σε λίγο στα δελτία ειδήσεων και θα ζητούν συγγνώμη από το πανελλήνιο. Και καθώς θα σφίγγουν τα ζωνάρια μας και οι πιο άτυχοι θα τείνουν διστακτικά το χέρι τους προς το μέρος μας, μαγκιά θα γίνει πια η τσιγκουνιά. Στην αυριανή κοινωνία όπου όλο και λιγότεροι θα έχουν ενώ όλο και περισσότεροι θα ζητούν, ας θωρακιζόμαστε σιγά σιγά με νέο οπλοστάσιο συνθημάτων.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Ορίστε ένα τραγουδιστό, μόνο για γερμανόφωνους, δυστυχώς.
(Μου έταξε ο Μεταφραστίκ ότι θα το κάνει, αλλά τον πήραν στη λεγεώνα. Καταταχτείτε, μας έλεγαν... 
Ο Αστερίξ Λεγεωνάριος). 


Edit: Επίσης, ένα σχετικό άσμα για τον Earion που ανακίνησε το θέμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=38127&highlight=giving#post38127


----------



## Costas (May 15, 2010)

Earion, μετά το Greed is Good, που δυστυχώς δεν είναι διαφημιστικό σλόγκαν αλλά φιλοσοφία ζωής, όλα επιτρέπονται.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 6, 2010)

Θέλω να'μαι *ξεκάθαρος*.....θα το πω *ξεκάθαρα*....θέλω να *ξεκαθαρίσω*


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 22, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, μου τη δίνει το ''θα βάλουμε μπρος'' (συνήθως για παιδάκι) απο νέους γονείς ή νέους ανθρώπους γενικότερα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, μου τη δίνει το ''θα βάλουμε μπρος'' (συνήθως για παιδάκι) απο νέους γονείς ή νέους ανθρώπους γενικότερα.



Πραγματικά, αηδιαστικό!


----------



## StellaP (Oct 23, 2010)

Τρία είναι εκείνα που όταν τα ακούω ή διαβάζω ανατριχιάζω :
1)Είμαι ο εαυτός μου (συνήθως το λένε οι καλλιτέχνες που νομίζουν ότι πέτυχαν γιατί είναι ο εαυτός τους)
2)Τα κόστη (το λένε και το γράφουν καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίου, δημοσιογράφοι, οικονομολόγοι κλπ.)
3)Τα νεανικά κοινά (το λένε όλες οι μεσημεριανές εκπομπές)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2010)

StellaP said:


> 2)Τα κόστη (το λένε και το γράφουν καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίου, δημοσιογράφοι, οικονομολόγοι κλπ.)



Επικαιροποιώ κάτι παλιότερα που έχω γράψει σχετικά με το _κόστος_:

Το ΛΝΕΓ (1η έκδοση - επανεκτύπωση) υποστηρίζει ότι δεν έχει πληθυντικό αριθμό. (Κάποτε μάλιστα ενθυμούμαι λαθοθήρες να αποδοκιμάζουν "τα κόστη" σφόδρα — και κατά πώς φαίνεται κρατάει χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=58927&postcount=6.)​
Το ΛΝΕΓ στη 2η έκδοσή του (2006) αλλάζει γραμμή: Αναφέρει «συνήθ. χωρ. πληθ.· μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν τον τ. _κόστη_».​
Το ΛΣΓ το εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο34, που σημαίνει ότι έχει πληθυντικό αριθμό, και μάλιστα με γενική "των κοστών". Για τη γεν. πληθ. βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=2814&postcount=18.​
Το ΛΚΝ το εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο46α, που σημαίνει ότι έχει μεν πληθυντικό αριθμό, αλλά δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού.​
Και τέλος όποιος γυρίζει και στην πιάτσα, σίγουρα έχει ακούσει για τον πληθυντικό και τον τύπο _τα κόστα_.


----------



## StellaP (Oct 23, 2010)

Επειδή, εκτός από τα κόστη, έχω ακούσει σε δημοσιογραφική εκπομπή και το "αντίπαλα δέη" δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση να εμφανιστεί κι αυτό σε λεξικό κάποια στιγμή. (Πάντως απ΄ό,τι θυμάμαι και η γραμματική στο παρελθόν απέκλειε τον πληθυντικό στο κόστος, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι λέει).

Με την ευκαιρία να συμπληρώσω ότι εξίσου "μου την σπάει" -ασχέτως που υπάρχει πληθυντικός- η λέξη
συμπεριφορά π.χ.ανάρμοστες συμπεριφορές, οι συμπεριφορές των μαθητών κλπ.( Στον δικό μου δάσκαλο δεν άρεσε η συμπεριφορά μας όχι οι συμπεριφορές μας).


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2010)

Σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη του κόσμου... Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορεί να αποκλείει τη χρήση του πληθυντικού. Μάλιστα, για μια έννοια τόσο θεμελιώδη στην οικονομική επιστήμη, ένα μέγεθος με πληθυντικό στα αγγλικά, θα μπορούσα να προβλέψω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή ότι θα περνούσε και στα ελληνικά ο πληθυντικός. Δες π.χ. μια πρόταση που δεν ξεφεύγεις εύκολα: «Οι οικονομολόγοι όταν εξετάζουν τα κόστη μιας επιχείρησης συμπεριλαμβάνουν όλα τα κόστη ευκαιρίας (φανερά και αφανή)».


----------



## StellaP (Oct 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δες π.χ. μια πρόταση που δεν ξεφεύγεις εύκολα: «Οι οικονομολόγοι όταν εξετάζουν τα κόστη μιας επιχείρησης συμπεριλαμβάνουν όλα τα κόστη ευκαιρίας (φανερά και αφανή)».



Δύο φορές τα κόστη στην ίδια φράση; Παγωμένο νερό να μου έριχνες λιγότερο θα ανατρίχιαζα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Δύο φορές τα κόστη στην ίδια φράση; Παγωμένο νερό να μου έριχνες λιγότερο θα ανατρίχιαζα!


Σου έκανα ειδική περιποίηση. Εσύ μου φέρνεις κάθε φορά τρία γλυκάκια στην αβατάρα σου.


----------



## anef (Jan 4, 2011)

Βάζω εδώ ένα σχετικό αρθράκι από την Guardian, για σύγκριση με τις αντίστοιχες συζητήσεις στην Αγγλία. 
Από τη λίστα των πιο «ενοχλητικών κλισέ» (Plain English Campaign), βλέπω ότι κοινό με τα εδώ είναι σίγουρα το 'literally'.


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2012)

Αυτό που μου τη σπάει τον τελευταίο καιρό, τις τελευταίες ημέρες για να είμαι ακριβέστερος, είναι η επανεμφάνιση της κακορίζικης δημοτικοφανούς γενικής στα ονόματα των μηνών: 

«Ιούνη» («οι εκλογές της 17 Ιούνη»), «Ιούλη», «Μάη» («οι προηγούμενες εκλογές της 6ης Μάη») …​
Αυτά τα επίπλαστα δείγματα ψευδολαϊκής αριστεροσύνης ήταν βαθιά χωμένα κάπου «στο χρονοντούλαπο» της ιστορίας της μεταπολιτευτικής φαμφαρόνικης ρητορικής και τα πίστευα λησμονημένα. Αλλά φαίνεται πως με την ανάδευση της ιδεολογικής σούπας που γίνεται στις μέρες μας ξαναήρθαν στην επιφάνεια σα μοντέρνα σιβολέθ. Όχι ως δροσερό μπόλιασμα από τη γλώσσα του λαού, που ξέρει το Μάη και τον βάζει και στις παροιμίες («Ζήσε μαύρε μου…») ούτε ως σημείο κοινής επαφής με τη γλώσσα των αστικών στρωμάτων, που θυμούνται το Κορίτσι του Μάη και τραγουδάνε «Κάθε Μάρτη, κάθε Απρίλη, κάθε Μάη το τρενάκι της ψυχής μου ξεκινάει…», αλλά ως διαπιστευτήρια υψηλών επιδόσεων στην ξύλινη γλώσσα των πολιτικών μας. Και εις ανώτερα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Από τα πιο διασκεδαστικά νήματα!
Έχω να καταθέσω κι εγώ μερικές:

τσουνάμι ανατιμήσεων
το καλάθι τής νοικοκυράς
πλάκα κάνεις
πήλινα πόδια (περισσότερο εκνευριστικό όταν κάποιοι τα κάνουν γυάλινα ή ξύλινα)
ο ασκός (οι ασκοί(!)) του Αιόλου
παΤΕΡΑΣ (ανθρωπόμορφο κτήνος) / Μήδεια
κύριοι κύριοι

Να σημειώσω ότι κάποιες από τις παραπάνω εκφράσεις τις έχω συνδέσει και με τον στόμφο συγκεκριμένων παρουσιαστών.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Παραθέτω ακόμα μερικά κλισέ (όχι απαραίτητα εκνευριστικά), όπως τα βρήκα σε ανάλογη σελίδα. (Ίσως μου ξέφυγαν κάποια και προαναφέρθηκαν)

Με το βλέμμα στραμμένο (στις εκλογές)
Η χώρα κόπηκε στα δύο (καταραμένα Τέμπη...)
Οι δρόμοι έγιναν ποτάμια
Ανυπολόγιστες ζημίες
Το χτύπημα του Εγκέλαδου
Οι τραγικές φιγούρες
Ράγισαν καρδιές
Η τελευταία πράξη του δράματος
Η τσιμπίδα τής εφορίας
Ξέσπασαν σε χειροκροτήματα
Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες
Ντύθηκε στα λευκά
Οι δρόμοι έχουν μετατραπεί σε παγίδες
Κύμα κακοκαιρίας σαρώνει
Καμίνι έγινε το κέντρο (τής Αθήνας)
Μια όαση δροσιάς
Αψηφώντας το κρύο βούτηξαν στα παγωμένα νερά
Με λαμπρότητα και μεγαλοπρέπεια
Ικανοποίησε τις ανώμαλες ορέξεις του
Πολύκροτη δίκη
Βαρύς ο πέλεκυς της δικαιοσύνης
Οι δράστες διέφυγαν με μοτοσικλέτα μεγάλου κυβισμού
Η αστυνομία έχει εξαπολύσει άγριο ανθρωποκυνηγητό 
Ύστερα από άγριο ανθρωποκυνηγητό, έπεσαν στα χέρια της αστυνομίας.
Έμφραγμα στο κέντρο τής πόλης
Κομφούζιο στο κέντρο τής πόλης
Νέκρωσε το κέντρο
Ο Μολώχ τής ασφάλτου
Η εκκωφαντική έκρηξη
Συγκλονίστηκε η περιοχή
Φόβος και τρόμος από τις συμμορίες
Οι νονοί της νύχτας
Σάλο έχουν προκαλέσει
Άρχισε να πυροβολεί αδιακρίτως
Σε θρίλερ εξελίσσεται
Με κομμένη την ανάσα παρακολουθούν
Θύελλα διαμαρτυριών δημιούργησε
Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς
Επεισοδιακό φινάλε
Σοβαρά επεισόδια σημάδεψαν
Η γιορτή τού ποδοσφαίρου
Λόγω υπερβολικής ταχύτητας το όχημα ξέφυγε
Επιχείρηση σκούπα τής αστυνομίας
Στο "δια ταύτα"

και η "τριανταπεντάχρονη"


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αυτό που μου τη σπάει τον τελευταίο καιρό, τις τελευταίες ημέρες για να είμαι ακριβέστερος, είναι η επανεμφάνιση της κακορίζικης δημοτικοφανούς γενικής στα ονόματα των μηνών:



Γιατί δημοτικoφανής κι όχι δημοτική;

ΥΓ Του Γεναριού. Το είχα ακούσει η ίδια απο κύριο με μουστάκες κολοκοτρωνέικες και ζιβάγκο τις ένδοξες εποχές του '80.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Με ενοχλεί η χρήση τού "πουθενά" στις εκφράσεις:
"Από το πουθενά" (απρόβλεπτη εμφάνιση)
"Στη μέση τού πουθενά" (ερημική τοποθεσία/χάσιμο προσανατολισμού)

Οι περιφράσεις/μεταφορές σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, ιδίως όταν επαναλαμβάνονται:
Η Ιπποκράτους
Ο Περισσός
Η Ρηγίλλης
Η Άγκυρα κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Οι Βρυξέλλες
Το Μαξίμου
Η Συγγρού (με δύο σημασίες πλέον)
Να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα καλύτερα;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 1, 2012)

Κάπου είχαμε ένα σχετικό, αλλά πού είναι ο ληξίαρχος, ο λεξίαρχος, ο Ζαζ τέλος πάντων , θα μας το εύρισκε...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Το νήμα του Ζαζ εξετάζει κυρίως την αλλαγή της μετωνυμίας, αλλά νομίζω πως χωράει και τις εξαρχής.
Οδηγίες χρήσης, στην τελευταία παράγραφο στο πρώτο ποστ.

Πρέπει να γίνεται update στη μετωνυμία σε περιπτώσεις μετεγκατάστασης του δηλούμενου και πότε; 

Επίσης: «από το πουθενά» (και μια αναζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία - ναι, δουλεύει! - δίνει κάμποσα ευρήματα από καλές πένες), 
«στα ξεκούδουνα».

α.α., o ανθυπολεξίαρχος daeman class


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Με αφορμή τα όσα γράφτηκαν, παρακολούθησα με προσοχή ένα μεσημεριανό δελτίο και συνειδητοποίησα ότι σχεδόν κάθε φράση την έχω ξανακούσει. Ίσως ο τρόπος μετάδοσης των ειδήσεων να απαιτεί κάποιες τυποποιημένες εκφράσεις, όπως και οι συζητήσεις μεταξύ προσκαλεσμένων. Στο δελτίο θα μπορούσε βέβαια να υπάρχει μια μεγαλύτερη λεκτική ελαστικότητα από τον κεντρικό ομιλητή, στις συζητήσεις ωστόσο δικαιολογούνται επαναλήψεις και κάποια σφάλματα στη ρύμη τού λόγου.
Από μια τέτοια συζήτηση που ακολούθησε, ξεχώρισα προτάσεις που (μοιραία) επαναλαμβάνονται είτε από τους καλεσμένους ομιλητές είτε από τον διευθύνοντα τη συζήτηση.

...ένα πολύ σύντομο σχόλιο...
...σας κάνω συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις...
...αφήστε με (λίγο) να ολοκληρώσω...
...μη μιλάτε όλοι μαζί...
...δε σας διέκοψα...
...σας παρακολούθησα με προσοχή...
...μισό λεπτό να απαντήσω...

και όταν τελειώσει η συζήτηση,

...μετά τις διαφημίσεις και πάλι μαζί...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

Άκουσες κοτζάμ τηλεσυζήτηση και δεν χρειάστηκε ούτε μία φορά να βάλει κάποιος μιαν άνω τελεία;


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άκουσες κοτζάμ τηλεσυζήτηση και δεν χρειάστηκε ούτε μία φορά να βάλει κάποιος μιαν άνω τελεία;



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση δεν άκουσα να βάζουν . Έβαλαν όμως "μια τελεία" και "άλλαξαν σελίδα" στο δελτίο που προηγήθηκε


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, οι ελάχιστες άνω τελείες που είχαν μείνει κυκλοφορούσαν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στα δελτία ειδήσεων, τελευταίως δε, για την ακρίβεια εδώ και δύο χρόνια σχεδόν, σπανίζουν και εκεί. Εξακολουθούν ωστόσο στα δελτία να ανοίγουν παρενθέσεις και οπωσδήποτε πολλαπλασιάζονται τα ερωτηματικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

Πιθανότατα οι άνω τελείες μειώθηκαν από τότε που ο Χατζηνικολάου έπαψε να είναι στην τιβί. :devil:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 1, 2012)

Απ' όσο θυμάμαι και ο Άκης Παυλόπουλος έβαλε ουκ ολίγες...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά! Είδες λοιπόν τι τεράστια ζημιά έκανε στην στίξη και την αντίστιξη το κλείσιμο του Άλτερ;


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Η τσιγκουνιά είναι μαγκιά.*



*Μάνα του τζάμπα, χάσου!* από τη Ρέα Βιτάλη (Protagon, 11/12/2012). Πώς φτάσαμε ώς εδώ;

http://fullpc.gr/news/market/o-tzampas-zi-ke-apanta-stis-antidrasis-gia-tis-diafimisis


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2012)

Εδώ είναι που γκρινιάζουμε σαν χήρες; Αν ναι, η έκφραση που μίσησα φέτος ήταν το "μετρημένα κουκιά (βγαίνουν/δεν βγαίνουν)". Αααργκ! Δεν τα χωνεύω τα κουκιά, είμαι αλλεργικός (κυριολεκτικά).


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2012)

Άλλη φράση είναι το "κουκιά μετρημένα" κι άλλη το "(δεν) βγαίνουν τα κουκιά". 

Επίσης λέμε *κουκιά έφαγες, κουκιά μαρτυράς* (ή μολογάς), σε κάποιον ελαφρόμυαλο ή ακατατόπιστο, που δεν έχει ενημερωθεί για την κατάσταση και δεν είναι ικανός να βγάλει βάσιμα συμπεράσματα, που επομένως δεν δίνουμε σημασία στη γνώμη του.

Λέμε *άρρητα αθέμιτα, κουκιά μαγειρεμένα*, για ασυνάρτητες φλυαρίες, και κοντά σ’ αυτό λέμε *τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω* για περιπτώσεις ασυνεννοησίας, όπου άλλα λέει ο ένας κι άλλα απαντάει ο άλλος.

Για κάποιον που παρεμβαίνει άστοχα ή αναρμόδια σε συζήτηση ή υπόθεση λέμε *πετάγεται σαν το ωμό κουκί*, ενώ *κουκί ήταν κι έσκασε* λέμε για το παιδί που μοιάζει πολύ σε έναν από τους γονείς του. Τέλος, υπάρχει και η εξής εύγλωττη παροιμία: *όποιος καλά του κάθεται και πιο καλά γυρεύει, ο διάολος του κώλου του κουκιά του μαγειρεύει*.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Μάνα του τζάμπα, χάσου!* από τη Ρέα Βιτάλη (Protagon, 11/12/2012). Πώς φτάσαμε ώς εδώ;
> http://fullpc.gr/news/market/o-tzampas-zi-ke-apanta-stis-antidrasis-gia-tis-diafimisis


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4315-getting-talked-about-(-)&p=41942&viewfull=1#post41942


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2012)

Διαβάζω στις ερωταπαντήσεις της MediaMarkt 
_οι πελάτες της είναι οι πιο έξυπνοι καταναλωτές (smart shoppers)_
Smart phone, smart TV, τώρα και smart shoppers. Έχουν πολλές ιδιότητες ο καθένας. 

ΥΓ Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η φράση στη μετάφραση, γιατί δε μου μοιάζει ότι περιγράφει καμιά ιδιαίτερη κατηγορία καταναλωτών, ούτε ότι είναι ορολογία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2012)

sarant said:


> Άλλη φράση είναι το "κουκιά μετρημένα" κι άλλη το "(δεν) βγαίνουν τα κουκιά".
> 
> Επίσης λέμε *κουκιά έφαγες, κουκιά μαρτυράς* (ή μολογάς), σε κάποιον ελαφρόμυαλο ή ακατατόπιστο, που δεν έχει ενημερωθεί για την κατάσταση και δεν είναι ικανός να βγάλει βάσιμα συμπεράσματα, που επομένως δεν δίνουμε σημασία στη γνώμη του.
> 
> ...



Σαραντάκος. Λες ένα πράγμα και σου κατεβάζει ολόκληρη βιβλιοθήκη δημώδους γνώσης.

Εγώ εννοούσα ότι μου την σπάνε και τα δύο, ειδικά με συνδυασμό. Στις εκλογές ακούστηκε τόσο πολύ που ήθελα να φτύσω τους παρευρισκόμενους πανελίτες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Οι λέξεις που τους τη σπάνε (2013)

Annual List of Words (or Phrases or Expressions to be) Banished from the Queen's English for Mis-Use, Over-Use and General Uselessness

...η ετήσια λίστα με τις λέξεις που πρέπει να απαγορευτούν λόγω κατάχρησης και γενικής αχρηστίας (annual List of Words Banished from the Queen's English for Mis-Use, Over-Use and General Uselessness), η οποία δημιουργείται από τις υποψηφιότητες που υποβάλλει το κοινό μέσω του site και της σελίδας του Πανεπιστημίου στο facebook καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους. Και κάπως έτσι φτάνουμε στο πώς ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω για τον Bill Rabe. Με την λίστα για το 2013.

Όταν την αντίκρισα πρώτη φορά, βρήκα την ιδέα μεγαλειώδη έως και διασκεδαστική. Καθώς όμως διάβαζα τις λέξεις που προτάθηκαν το 2012 προς απαγόρευση, προβληματίστηκα. Καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι άνθρωποι βαρέθηκαν να ακούνε για τον δημοσιονομικό γκρεμό (fiscal cliff). Αν μη τι άλλο, εδώ έχουμε μάθει να χορεύουμε τσάμικο στο χείλος του τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αλλά το spoiler alert; Ένας κόσμος χωρίς την εν λόγω προειδοποίηση, θα κατάφερνε ό,τι και η SOBS [Stamp Out the Beatles Society]. Να θελήσουν κάποιοι να βγάλουν τα μάτια σε όσους μαρτυρούν την υπόθεση μιας ταινίας ή ενός βιβλίου. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να κάνουμε μια παρόμοια λίστα κι εμείς στην Ελλάδα. Και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο, μου έρχονται στο μυαλό οι πρώτες υποψηφιότητες: «πατριωτικό καθήκον», «επανεκκίνηση», «ανάκαμψη» και «δεν υπάρχει». Εσείς τι έχετε σιχαθεί να ακούτε;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=21079

Στην κορυφή της αμερικάνικης λίστας ο δημοσιονομικός γκρεμός (fiscal cliff) και το «πετάω την μπάλα στην εξέδρα» (kick the can down the road):
http://www.lssu.edu/banished/current.php


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Πετάω τη μπάλλα στην εξέδρα δε σημαίνει ότι μεταφέρω σε κάποιον άλλο την ευθύνη; Πάλι λάθος το είχα καταλάβει τόσο καιρό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πετάω τη μπάλλα στην εξέδρα δε σημαίνει ότι μεταφέρω σε κάποιον άλλο την ευθύνη; Πάλι λάθος το είχα καταλάβει τόσο καιρό;


Αυτό που λες (με την ευθύνη) είναι το μπαλάκι: Πετάω μπαλάκια = κατανέμω ευθύνες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Aπόδειξη ότι καλό είναι να αποφέυγονται τέτοιες εκφράσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Μπα, οι συγκεκριμένες είναι μάλλον ένδειξη ότι δεν έχεις πάει φαντάρος ούτε έχεις υπηρετήσει στο Δημόσιο. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να ανήκει σε ένα από τα δύο προηγούμενα σύνολα και να μπλέκει τη φράση «πέταξε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα» με τη φράση «μοίρασε μπαλάκια αριστερά δεξιά»...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2013)

Στον στρατό σήμερα μιλάνε για αγγούρια, όχι για μπαλάκια. Πάντα είχε ο στρατός τον τρόπο του στην λεπτότητα των εκφράσεων.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό που λες (με την ευθύνη) είναι το μπαλάκι: Πετάω μπαλάκια = κατανέμω ευθύνες.



Και στον ενικό: πετάω σ' άλλον το μπαλάκι = μεταθέτω την ευθύνη σε άλλον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

If you kick the can down the road, you delay a decision in hopes that the problem or issue will go away or somebody else will make the decision later.
http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/idioms/kick+the+can+down+the+road.html#RL4llYSWjvYWf3tA.99

Το βάζω στο ράφι, το βάζω στο αρχείο, το αναβάλλω επ' άπειρον, το παραπέμπω στις καλένδες, το τρενάρω.


----------



## hofenburg (Jan 7, 2013)

Όταν κάποιος αμφισβητεί τις πληροφορίες (τηλεμοντέλα συνήθως κ.ά) ή χειρότερα τα επιχειρήματα που παραθέτεις και λέει: "ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ" 
το οποιο μου προκαλει κρίση επιληψίας...
Προσφάτως κόλλησε η λέξη "πολιτισμός" στα ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ, ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ, ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ κάτι που το πρωτόμαθαν τα πρωτάκια πολιτικάντηδες και το κράτησαν και οι πολιτικοί μαιντανοί. ("εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον δικαστικό μας πολιτισμό", λες και τον δικάζουν με βάση τις πολιτισμικές αξίες υπό το πρίσμα των νόμων...)
Σε λίγο θα εισαγάγουμε και την έννοια του αφοδευτικού πολιτισμού γιατί και ωραία ακούγεται και τόπο πιάνει..:)


----------



## OldBullLee (Jan 7, 2013)

Μια και μιλάμε για μπάλες και μπαλάκια, έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι μιά φράση που άρχισε να γίνεται του συρμού τελευταία στην TV (φαντάζομαι λόγω της τρόικας και των ευρωκρατών που εισέβαλαν στη ζωή μας) είναι και το "η μπάλα είναι τώρα στο γήπεδό τους" από το γνωστό αγγλικό "the ball is now in their court". Εμένα πάντως με αρρωσταίνουν και τα "μαγικά χαρτάκια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2013)

Τι είναι τα «μαγικά χαρτάκια»;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2013)

Πολυπόθητα εισιτήρια για ντέρμπι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

hofenburg said:


> Προσφάτως κόλλησε η λέξη "πολιτισμός" στα ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΣ, ΔΙΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ, ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ κάτι που το πρωτόμαθαν τα πρωτάκια πολιτικάντηδες και το κράτησαν και οι πολιτικοί μαιντανοί. ("εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον δικαστικό μας πολιτισμό", λες και τον δικάζουν με βάση τις πολιτισμικές αξίες υπό το πρίσμα των νόμων...)
> Σε λίγο θα εισαγάγουμε και την έννοια του αφοδευτικού πολιτισμού γιατί και ωραία ακούγεται και τόπο πιάνει..:)



Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθατε.

Οι όροι *πολιτικός πολιτισμός* (_political culture_) καθώς και οι άλλοι αντίστοιχοι (_δικαστικός, νομικός_ κ.ά.) είναι πιθανότατα ξενόφερτοι, αλλά μάλλον χρήσιμοι.

Ωστόσο, μην υποτιμάτε τον αφοδευτικό πολιτισμό, που συνδέεται με άλλες εξίσου βασικές ανάγκες του ανθρώπου. Για σχετική μελέτη θα ήθελα να σας παραπέμψω σε θέματα όπως τα υδραυλικά συστήματα, τις βεσπασιανές, το έργο του Βρετανού Thomas Crapper, το ρόλο του γαλλικού μπιντέ και άλλες καίριες εξελίξεις που συνιστούν τον αφοδευτικό πολιτισμό. Η περιττωματολογία δεν είναι περιττολογία. Απλώς την αποφεύγουμε στο φόρουμ μας.

Αν διαβάζετε με άνεση τα αγγλικά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_water_supply_and_sanitation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrine
http://www.ephesus.us/ephesus/latrines.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Crapper
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flush_toilet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_toilet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidet


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2013)

Προσθέτω και το νήμα μας για το χρήμα που δεν έχει μυρωδιά (γιατί για όλα πια φαίνεται πως υπάρχει νήμα στη Λεξιλογία!). Εκτός από την Έφεσο, βεσπασιανές υπάρχουν και στην Αθήνα, στη Ρωμαϊκή Αγορά, και στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο των Φιλίππων.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2013)

Στην Πομπηία 45% των σπιτιών είχαν εσωτερική τουαλέτα, πολλές δε από αυτές βρίσκονταν στον δεύτερο όροφο! Δείτε φωτογραφική τεκμηρίωση εδώ, και μια επισκόπηση των πεπραγμένων του αφοδευτικού μας πολιτισμού ανά τους αιώνες εδώ.


----------



## Irini (Jan 20, 2013)

Ποσοστό δεν θυμάμαι αλλά και στο Ακρωτήρι είχαν τουαλέτες. Νομίζω και στην Κνωσσό. Οι Έλληνες τσου απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)

«ανεβαίνει το πολιτικό θερμόμετρο»
«μετερίζι» — σε οποιαδήποτε χρήση


----------



## fifini (Nov 14, 2014)

Παρακαλείσθε όπως προσέλθετε...... Τρελαίνομαι όταν το ακούω!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

Surprisa said:


> "καζάνι που βράζει"


All-time classic στα σπαστικά, απλώς να επισημάνουμε ότι το καζάνι _δεν _βράζει — _το περιεχόμενό του_ είναι που βράζει. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Αραχνιασμένο νήμα, το ξεσκονίζουμε...












Πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε κανείς ακόμα να το προσαρμόσει για τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις στα πρωινάδικα;


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

*ξύλινη γλώσσα = cant, stilted language, wooden language*


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

[h=1]Πώς να μιλάτε άνετα χωρίς να λέτε τίποτα![/h]


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

...
*The Corporate Bullshit Generator*, e.g.:


The digitization cautiously adds value in the marketplace. As a result, our efficient, clear-cut, convergent and bottom-line convergences technically prioritize the attackers.
There is no alternative to incentives.
Our modular structures cautiously inspire the market thinker going forward.
A culture culturally transfers the challenging and high-priority branding strategy resulting in a rapid increase in margins, while controlling should re-imagine a competitive advantage.
Our lessons learned culturally digitize the top value chains.
Well-scoped gamifications prioritize the partners ensuring a smooth transition, while we must activate the matrix to showcase attractive-enough cost effectiveness. A continuity enables go-to-market, market-altering, contents, while opting out of aggressive and/or insight-based correlation is not a choice.
The key people broaden feedback-based rewards.
Going forward, the project manager facilitates our case study. The senior support staff co-develops an insight-driven ability to move fast taking advantage of unconventional, enhanced, platforms. A continual productivity improvement goes hand-in-hand with a significant growth, while the key representatives execute. Niches empower the enabler.
The product manager cautiously co-creates divisional structures. The executive committee leverages the revealing case study by nurturing talent, while our digital economy straightforwardly iterates a rock-solid initiative.
Cross-sell messages strengthen dialogues up, down and across the silo.
etc. ad nauseam


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

...
A random piece of business bullshit every time you visit this site: *Management Bullshit Generator*, e.g.:


We need to close the loop on this one and make sure everyone is on the bus.

We will conduct impact assessments and export positive strategies across the school.

It's just a thought I wanted to pop into your fishbowl to see if it blows bubbles.

We need to consider sunsetting research areas that are high in volume but low in impact.
*
ntua BULLSHIT Generator v1.1 in Greek

*Are you a student of Architecture? Ever wondered how your professors make something stupid sound really important? discover how below 

Instructions | Οδηγίες:
1. make a wish.
2. click the generate bullshit button
3. Use the generated bullshit phrase in your NTUA project presentation or your essay ("εργασία")
4. Repeat until you have sufficient text to finish project
5. Graduate with Honors [wish come true] 

Words and text used from actual NTUA professors existing texts, books or photocopy-notes (φωτοκοπίες) 

We love you all, but seriously... nobody reads your stuff


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

...
*Dimoula Generator (ΒΕΤΑ Edition)*

*ΚΚΕ Generator v 1.0*

*Bogdan-O-Matic! Πώς να γράψετε ποίηση σαν τον Κωνσταντίνο Μπογδάνο

*Οδηγίες: 
1. Προσθέτουμε ή αφαιρούμε λέξεις από τη λίστα των τριών κατηγοριών μπογδανισμού.
2. Βάζουμε έναν Τίτλο στο έργο μας.
3. Κατασκευάζουμε το μοτίβο που θέλουμε να ακολουθεί ο στίχος.
4. Πατάμε στο κουμπί _Bogdanize Me!_


*5 generators που είναι καλύτερα από το Bogdanos Generator*


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 28, 2017)

Καταπληκτική συλλογή, προτείνω να αυτονομηθεί! Ευχαριστούμε, daeman


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 28, 2017)

Βλέπω ανακάλυψες τον φίλο μου τον Ηλία. Απλουστεύει τη ζωή. :)


----------



## nikolaou (Apr 28, 2017)

"Έχω υπάρξει (πχ δασοπυροσβέστης)" - αλλά δεν υπάρχω, πλέον...


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2019)

Αντιγράφω από το Facebook κατάλογο με κλισέ που εκνευρίζουν τον συγκεκριμένο συλλέκτη εκφράσεων. Το κακό είναι ότι η ανάρτηση ακολουθείται από πολλά σχόλια που προσθέτουν και άλλες στερεότυπες εκφράσεις στη συλλογή. Ουφ...

https://www.facebook.com/john.black.547/posts/10205564856196354

01. ρίχνει νερό στο μύλο
02. βούτυρο στο ψωμί του
03. πολύ μελάνι έχει χυθεί για
04. θα πρέπει να είναι οπλισμένοι με υπομονή
05. καλή σας απόλαυση
06. να περάσουμε λίγο ποιοτικό χρόνο
07. έφυγε ένας ευπατρίδης της πολιτικής
08. φάση δουλεμένη στην προπόνηση
09. τους σεβόμαστε δεν τους φοβόμαστε
10. στη γειτονιά των αγγέλων
11. μια έκπληξη τον περίμενε όταν
12. σκληρό πόκερ
13. σταυρόλεξο για δυνατούς λύτες
14. νικητής της ζωής (ΑΜΕΑ)
15. γεμίσαμε μπαταρίες
16. έρχεται τσουνάμι εξελίξεων
17. σε λευκό κλοιό η τάδε χώρα
18. το καλάθι της νοικοκυράς
19. ο κρατικός κορβανάς
20. λιλιπούτειοι καρναβαλιστές
21. ντύθηκε νυφούλα η τάδε πόλη (συνήθως Θεσ/νίκη)
22. ουρές σε τράπεζες και εφορίες
23. στα ύψη ο υδράργυρος
24. τον όλεθρο σκόρπισε τρελό λεωφορείο
25. κλιμακώνεται η αντιπαράθεση
26. μίνι καύσωνας
27. άστραψε και βρόντησε ο τάδε
28. σίγησε για πάντα ο τάδε πεθαμένος
29. κλείδωσε του τάδε (μεταγραφές)
30. επέλαση του χιονιά
31. ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα
32. ο καιρός σύμμαχος των εκδρομέων
33. οργή και θλίψη για κάτι
34. βουβός ο πόνος / θρήνος των συγγενών
35. το τελευταίο αντίο είπαν χθες
36. κοιτάμε κάθε ματς ξεχωριστά
37. η τάδε πόλη (συνήθως Θεσ/νίκη) φόρεσε τα καλά της
38. ράγισαν κι οι πέτρες
39. το ξέσπασμα της μάνας / πατέρα
40. οι μικροί ήρωες της καθημερινότητας
41. οι πιο χοτ προορισμοί
42. για καλά προετοιμασμένους
43. βατά θέματα
44. ρίγη συγκίνησης σκόρπισε
45. έφυγε για το μεγάλο ταξίδι
46. δεν βρίσκεται πλέον ανάμεσα μας
47. φτωχότερο το φετινό τραπέζι
48. φανερά ευδιάθετος
49. αισθάνθηκε στιγμιαία αδιαθεσία
50. το ειδύλλιο που άναψε φωτιές στους κοσμικούς κύκλους
51. αναστατώνει τη Μύκονο η τάδε βίζιτα
52. τις πληγές τους μετρούν οι κάτοικοι
53. τραγωδία χωρίς τέλος
54. ήταν όλοι εκεί (κηδεία)
55. γνωστός επιχειρηματίας
56. μπαράζ τουρκικών παραβιάσεων
57. έπεσε η αυλαία για κάτι
58. το συμπαθές τετράποδο
59. λαβράκι έβγαλε ο έλεγχος της εφορίας
60. σε ετοιμότητα ο κρατικός μηχανισμός
61. χώρισαν οι δρόμοι τους
62. σπάει τη σιωπή του ο τάδε
63. έγινε μανούλα η τάδε πρώην βίζιτα
64. βαριά καμπάνα
65. πατέρας-τέρας
66. δείτε καρέ-καρέ
67. πάρτι στην εξέδρα
68. θύελλα αντιδράσεων προκαλεί
69. πρωτοχρονιάτικος μποναμάς
70. ψωμί για τρεις μέρες λόγω αργίας
71. άφαντοι παραμένουν οι δράστες
72. ακολούθησε πάρτι ως τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες
73. έπιασε την άμυνα στον ύπνο
74. θεατράνθρωπος
75. προκλητικός εμφανίστηκε
76. πυλώνας σταθερότητας στα Βαλκάνια
77. πολλαπλά εγκεφαλικά μοίρασε η τάδε ξεκωλιάρα
78. σε πελάγη ευτυχίας πλέει το ζευγάρι
79. ο ερχομός του παιδιού ολοκλήρωσε την ευτυχία τους
80. χαζομπαμπάς
81. ο Νιόνιος του ελληνικού τραγουδιού
82. ανανεωμένη στην πρώτη της εμφάνιση μετά το διαζύγιο
83. βγήκε λευκός καπνός
84. καρτέρι θανάτου έστησε
85. παίρνω ποπκόρν
86. βράζει η τοπική κοινωνία
87. ανάσα για χιλιάδες φορολογούμενους
88. έριξε το ίνσταγκραμ η τάδε βίζιτα
89. τότε που δέναμε τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα
90. η μεγάλη κυρία της δημοσιογραφίας
91. πάρτι εκατομμυρίων
92. η μάχη της γαλοπούλας
93. μπόμπιρας
94. απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό
95. παντρεύτηκε τον εκλεκτό της καρδιάς της
96. ο φακός τους συνέλαβε σε τρυφερές περιπτύξεις
97. έλα πριβέ
98. ένας υπερτυχερός
99. κλιμάκιο της αστυνομίας χτένισε την περιοχή
100. ο υπερκοριός της αντιτρομοκρατικής
101. δύσκολες ώρες για τον τάδε
102. το μικρό αγγελούδι
103. αδικοχαμένος νέος
104. να πρυτανεύσει η λογική
105. ανθρωποκυνηγητό εξαπέλυσε
106. όλοι ήξεραν αλλά κανείς δε μιλούσε
107. ευέλικτο κυβερνητικό σχήμα
108. ο καλύτερος της γενιάς του
109. δύσκολες στιγμές περνά μετά το χωρισμό
110. το δράμα του τάδε τηλεμαϊντανού


----------



## antongoun (Feb 21, 2019)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, που μου θύμισε κάτι απίστευτο το οποίο δεν ήξερα πού να το εντάξω, μέχρι που είδα αυτό:




> ntua BULLSHIT Generator v1.1 in Greek
> 
> Are you a student of Architecture? Ever wondered how your professors make something stupid sound really important?



Πριν από δυο τρία χρόνια μια γνωστή μού ζήτησε να "δω" τη διδακτορική της εργασία. Δυστυχώς δέχτηκα - κι έκτοτε δεν το έχω ξανακάνει. Για πανεπιστήμιο της ημεδαπής. Αυτό το "διδακτορικό", εκτός του ότι ήταν γεμάτο με κόπι πέιστ που έκαναν μπαμ λόγω της ασυναρτησίας, λόγω κάτι γαϊδουρινών μπούλετ που ξεπηδούσαν εδώ κι εκεί, λόγω της αποσπασματικότητας του κειμένου κτλ. κτλ. κτλ., ήταν γεμάτο και από απρόσωπες συντάξεις, σιδηρόδρομους γενικών πτώσεων, μια ασυνάρτητη (ξανά) διαδοχή λογιοειδών μπουρδολογιών κτλ. Π.χ. συναντούσες φράσεις όπως "Κατά την έννοια χρησιμοποίησης του όρου από τον…" - στην καλή περίπτωση. 

Όταν είπα στη γνωστή μου να απλοποιήσει, τουλάχιστον, την έκφρασή της, υποδεικνύοντάς της μάλιστα παραδείγματα, μου απάντησε ότι αυτό δε γίνεται, επειδή _"μια οδηγία της καθηγήτριας είναι να αποφεύγουμε το ρήμα *είναι*_"!!!

Εκεί μάλλον σταμάτησα να προτείνω διορθώσεις. Άλλωστε στην πραγματικότητα τίποτα δε διορθωνόταν.

ΥΓ. Πέρασε παμψηφεί με άριστα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2019)

Πέρασε παμψηφεί με άριστα, έλαβε θέση στο πανεπιστήμιο σε κάποιο ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα, και μόλις σκούρυναν τα πράγματα με την οικονομία και τα συμβόλαια δύσκολα ανανεώνονταν, ήρθε στο (βάλτε εδώ οποιαδήποτε χώρα της Ευρώπης) και έπιασε θέση πανεπιστημιακή σε μικρό τοπικό πανεπιστήμιο, με προσόν το ότι έχει εργαστεί σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα, παρόλο που το διδακτορικό της ήταν απλά μπονπουρλοριάν, εκτοπίζοντας τους Έλληνες που τους βγήκε το λάδι για να πάρουν το διδακτορικό τους. Και μετά λέει σε όλους ότι οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού είναι σνομπ με τους νεοαφιχθέντες και ποστάρει στο ΦΒ ότι στην Εσπερία καλέ δουλεύει ο κόσμος (δεν είναι αληθινή ιστορία, είναι σύνθεση αληθινών ιστοριών που έχω δει).


----------



## antongoun (Feb 21, 2019)

Και θα πρέπει να πάμε πίσω στη δεκαετία του '70 και του '80 για να φτιάξουμε και μια αντίστοιχη ιστορία των καθηγητών που την καθοδήγησαν (ναι στο κόπι πέιστ αρκεί να μη φαίνεται [πολύ], μη χρησιμοποιείς το ρήμα "είναι" κτλ. κτλ.) και την επιβράβευσαν πριν μπει στον κόσμο τους. (στην πραγματικότητα, ευτυχώς η συγκεκριμένη, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, στράφηκε αλλού επαγγελματικά).


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2019)

Aυτοί δεν είχαν ανάγκη να πάνε στα εξωτερικά και να χαλάσουν τη ζαχαρένια τους. Μια χαρά τους τάισε ο φορολογούμενος 30-40 χρόνια.


----------

